# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  نكت وبس

## ساره

مرحبا شباب وصبايا .. هالبوست مخصص للنكت ..كل واحد عنده نكته حلوه ينزلها بالبوست
ويا ريت تكون النكت حلوه وخفيفه وما تتجاوز الخطوط الحمرا في بعض النواحي ..

واول نكته 
مره جاجه تحممت بهيد اند شولدر باضت بيضة من غير قشره 

بانتظار مشاركاتكم 

-----------------------------------


أعزائي أعضاء منتديات الحصن


 سيتم جمع جميع النكت في هذا الموضوع

و بناءاً على هذا الموضوع تم وضع بعض الشروط

التي تتعلق بهذا الموضوع


الشروط


عدم الرد في هذا الموضوع عدا لوضع نكته أو أكثر ولايسمح بالتعليق دون إضافة نكته 
يمنع من تاريخ إفتتاح هذا الموضوع كتابة المواضيع المتعلقه بالنكت


مع تحيات مشرفه منتدى الحانه 
حلا

----------


## سماح

وحدة طلعت بسيارة تكسي شفيرها محشش 

قالت له: ام اذينة 

قالها: ابو اشرف

----------


## معاذ القرعان

طفيلي كذب على مصري قاله بكره عازم الملك قله والنبي
قال يمكن يجي معاه

----------


## ajluni top

> طفيلي كذب على مصري قاله بكره عازم الملك قله والنبي
> قال يمكن يجي معاه



هههههههههه......... حلوه


طفيلي بلعب شده مع الحمار شافوه قرايبه وسألوه: مش لاقي إلا
الحمارتلعب معه؟ قالهم: هذا اللي مش عاجبكم صار فايز عليّ ثلاث مرات!!!



واحد عصبي بقول لمرته:بدي احكيلك قصة غريبة صارت معي اليوم ما رح تصديقها من كثر ما هي غريبة..... و رح تقولي عني كذاب بس انا مش كذاب .......انتي الكذابة وعيلتك يا وقحة.. يللي ما بتستحي ....روحي.. انتي طالق


 :Eh S(8):

----------


## ساره

حلوين يسلمو معاذ ويسلمو عجلوني توب  :Smile: 

استيقظت الزوجة أثناء الليل 


ولم تجد زوجها بجانبها في الفراش
وضعت الزوجة الروب 


ونزلت إلى الدور الأسفل
ووجدت زوجها يجلس في المطبخ


واضعاً كوباً من القهوة أمامه 


مستغرقاً في تفكير عميق
لاحظت الزوجة نزول بعض الدموع من عين الزوج 


سألته الزوجه : إيه الموضوع ؟


قاعد لوحدك ليه في نص الليل ؟


رد الزوج : فاكره لما أتواعدنا من 20 سنة ؟


أجابت : ايوه فاكره ..!! 


قال : فاكره لما شافنا ابوكي 


وإحنا راكبين في العربية ؟


أجابت : ايوه فاكره ..!!


قال : فاكره لما وجه ليّ ابوكي مسدسه


وقال لي : تتجوزها ولا أسجنك 20 سنة ؟


أجابت : ايوه فاكره ..!!!


نزلت دمعه من عين الزوج وقال : 


لو كنت دخلت السجن كنت خرجت النهارده

----------


## Shift

النكته المره دي مصريه 

واحد شكله يصعب ع الكافر قاعد وحاطط قدامو كوباية شاى ومتنح فيها 

واحد رذل عامل نفسه فتوه ,فقال أما اروح أتنطط عليه شوية

,راح داخل عليه وشادد الكوباية من قدامة وشربها على بق واحد 
,وحطها قدامه فاضيه وقال له ماتنساش تدفع البقشيش !

الراجل راح منفجر في العياط والنهنهة! لدرجه إنه صعب على الفتوه
,فخبط على كتفه وقال: ياراجل ماتعملش في نفسك كده , معقوله راجل بشنبات يعيط علشان كوباية شاي بخمسين قرش؟ 

قاله أنا مش بعيط علشان الشاي , بس النهارده أسوأ يوم في حياتي!
صحيت الصبح متأخر , فأخذت الموتوسيكل بتاع أخويا علشان ألحق أفتح المحل , بس برضه وصلت متأخر وصاحب المحل هزأني, ما أستحملتش راح طاردني.

جيت أخذ الموتوسيكل علشان أروح لقيته أنسرق , رحت أبلغ أخويا , أتهمني بسرقته!

و, و بعد ما ضربوني في القسم علشان أعترف طلعوني بكفالة مش عارف حأسددها أزاي.

و حتى لما قررت أنتحر , جيت أشرب كوباية السم ,

جيت أنت وخطفتها من إيدي.

ده صباح نحس.

----------


## احساس المطر

> النكته المره دي مصريه 
> 
> واحد شكله يصعب ع الكافر قاعد وحاطط قدامو كوباية شاى ومتنح فيها 
> 
> واحد رذل عامل نفسه فتوه ,فقال أما اروح أتنطط عليه شوية
> 
> ,راح داخل عليه وشادد الكوباية من قدامة وشربها على بق واحد 
> ,وحطها قدامه فاضيه وقال له ماتنساش تدفع البقشيش !
> 
> ...


هههههههه


جد ما اله حظ  .. يسلمو Shift  ضحكت من كل قلبي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Shift

> هههههههه
> 
> 
> جد ما اله حظ  .. يسلمو Shift  ضحكت من كل قلبي


ليا الشرف  :Eh S(22):  .. حلا .. خدي دول كمان

مسطول راح مع واحد سكران متحف الآثار المصرية

وقفوا عند تمثال فرعوني قديم مكتوب عليه 750 ق.م 

فالمسطول

بيسأل صاحبه ويقوله: قولي يعني إيه 750 ق.م ؟؟

الثاني عامل مفتح أوي ... قاله

دي باين لها نمرة العربية اللي داسته

-----------------------------------------------


في مرة عيلة صعيدية سافرت الى القاهرة

فالولد شاف طيارة فسأل ابوه

ايه دي يابوي 

قالوا: ماخبرش

وبعدين شاف الولد اوتوبيس 

فقال لابوه ايه دي يابوي 

قالوا:ماخبرش 

فأمه قالتله: ماتسكت بقى ابوك زهق من كتر الاسئلة

فقالها جوزها:سيبي الواد خليه يتعلم

---------------------------------------

واحد صعيدي رجع من السفر بعد غيبة بيسأل عن ابنه الصغير

قاولوله ان القطار داسه قالهم تااااااني

----------------------------------------

في بدوي قال لأبوه

عايز آخذ نوكيا

قال له على جثتى حتاخد بنت عمك ورجلك فوق رقبتك 

----------------------------------------

بدوى اول مرة يشوف فلبيني قال يا بخته دا شبعان نوم

--------------------------------------------

مره واحد صعيدى سافر مصر إتسرقت المحفظه بتاعته

بلغ عنها

فقال له الظابط حاضر حجيبهالك من تحت الأرض

طلع الصعيدى بره لقى الناس بتحفر لخط المترو 

فقالهم الهمه يارجاله هى سوده وفيها سوسته

----------


## معاذ القرعان

س: ايه الشبه بين الجرنال والشمس ؟؟ 
ج: الاتنين بيطلعوا الصبح

س: ايه الشبه بين التفاح والكمثرى ؟؟ 
ج: الاتنين مش جوافة

س: ايه الشبه بين الصعيدي الذكي وسوبر مان ؟؟ 
ج: الاتنين خيال علمي

***********

س: ايه الفرق بين الصحراء.. وايام الاسبوع.. وموس لورد ؟؟ 
ج: الصحراء مفيهاش حد
ايام الاسبوع فيها حد واحد 
موس لورد فيه حدين

***********

س: واحد وقع من الدور التاسع لقى ايه ؟؟ 
ج: لقى مصرعه 

س: واحد وقع من الدور العاشر لقى ايه ؟؟ 
ج: لقى حتفه 

***********

س: ليه الأرنب مبيعديش من قدام القهوة ؟؟ 
ج: بيخاف من السحلب المكار


س: دكتور أسنان ارتكب جريمة يسجنوه فين ؟؟ 
ج: في سجنال تو 


***********

س: ليه نابليون كان بيقعد قدام التلاجة ؟؟ 
ج: عشان يستنى حملة فريزر


***********

س: ايه هي قمة الادب ؟؟ 
ج: انك تخبط على التلاجة قبل متفتحها 


س: ايه هي قمة الصبر ؟؟ 
ج: انك تستنى حد يفتحلك 


س: ايه هي قمة الدهشة ؟؟ 
ج: حد يفتحلك فعلا


***********

س: إيه وجه الشبه بين الحلاق وجورباتشوف ؟ 
ج: الإتنين بيتعاملوا مع الروس

س: إيه وجه الشبه بين القمر وصينية البطاطس ؟
ج: الإتنين ميتعملوش عصير مانجو


***********

س: إيه العلاقة بين الكمبيوتر والحفرة ؟ 
ج: الكمبيوتر حاسب آلى 
أما الحفرة حاسب لتقع

س: ليه في الأرجنتين مش بيزرعوا تين ؟ 
ج: لأنها من الدول اللا تينية


***********

س: إيه الفرق بين الليمون والزيتون ؟؟ 
ج: الأولاني بيتعمل منه لاموناتة والتاني مابيتعملش منه زاتوناتة

----------


## Light Night

واحد غبي فتح محل غاز..علشان يعمل دعاية للمحل..فجر اسطوانة غاز

----------


## احساس المطر

> واحد بخيل ولعت النار في بيته استخسر يحكي تلفون مع الاطفائيه رن عليهم مسد كول ههههههه


هههههههههههههههه  

حلوه ساره يسلمو  :Eh S(8):

----------


## بنت اربد

يسلمو ساره 
 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## incredibleimagination

*بحكيلك واحد محشش اعطوه صحابه عشرين دينار ليشتري حشيش
عالطريق وقفته دورية شرطة.مسك العشرين دينار وحرقهم*

----------


## LOOK AT ME

اصطحب أحمقان وبينما هما يمشيان في الطريق يوما قال أحدهما للآخر تعال
نتمنى . فقال الأول أتمنى ان يكون لي قطيع من الغنم عدده 1000 وقال الآخر
اتمنى أن يكون لي قطيع من الذئاب عدده 1000 ليأكل أغنامك ، فغضب الأول
وشتمه ثم تضاربا ، مر جحا وسألهما فحكيا له قصتهما وكان جحا يحمل قدرين
مملوءين بالعسل فأنزل القدرين وكبهما على الأرض وقال لهما اراق الله دمي مثل
هذا العسل إن لم تكونا أحمقين
-----------------------------------------
2- في بحار أمي (جاهل ) وبيطلع نزهة بالسواح وفي مرة من المرات ركب معه
سائح متكبر ويقول للسائح هل تعرف شيئا عن العلوم ويرد البحار لا ، فيقول له
نصف عمرك ضائع وتكرر هذا عدة مرات وفجأة غرقت المركب فقال البحار
للسائح هل تعرف السباحة فأجاب السائح بلا فقال البحار كل عمرك ضائع

-----------------------------------------
3- بخيل واقف فى البلكونة... ابنه جاى من بعيد يقول له بابا بابا بابا ... قاله:
يا ابن الكلب بابه واحده كفاية.

-----------------------------------------
4- قال بخيل لأبنائه : من ينجح منكم سأريه سيارة الأيس كريم.
-----------------------------------------
5- امراه بخيله قالت لولدها يامحمد روح اشتري ثلاثه رغيف واحد لي وواحد
لوالدك وواحد ليك وبعد ما راح الولد لشراء الرغيف طلعت الام من البلكونه
وقالت يامحمد رجع الرغيف الثالث ابوك مات.
-----------------------------------------
6- بخيل يوم مات لقوا وصيته ( انا متسبح لا تغسلوني )
-----------------------------------------

7- بخيل اخذ ولده الى السوبر ماركت، اخذ الولد بسكوت وشوكلاته قال يابابا
احبه قال الاب بوسه ورجعه.
-----------------------------------------
8-كان أحد البخلاء على فراش الموت واخذ يسأل عن أبناءه، أين محمد ؟ قال
محمد: نعم يا أبي... وأين محمود ؟ رد محمود باكيا، انا هنا يا ابي... الأب: ما
هذا انتم الاثنان هنا، اذا من يقف في المصنع ؟!
-----------------------------------------
9--بخيل اتزوج بخيلة جابوا بنت سموها حصالة.

-----------------------------------------
10-اشترى رجل بخيل ثلاث برتقالات، قطع الأولى فوجدها متعفنة فرماها، قطع
الثانية فوجدها متعفنة فرماها، فأطفأ النور وقطع الثالثة وأكلها.
-----------------------------------------

11-قال الطبيب للبخيل: خذ من هذا الدواء أربع ملاعق كل يوم. فرد البخيل: لكن
يا دكتور لا يوجد عندي إلا ملعقتين فقط! فما العمل ؟

-----------------------------------------
12- البخيل: حظي سيئ!! الصديق: ولماذا ؟ البخيل: لأن الصيدلية التي بجوارنا
أعلنت عن تخفيضات وليس فينا أحد مريض.
-----------------------------------------
13- تراهن بخيلان على من يبقى تحت الماء أكثر من الآخر يدعوه للعشاء...
فلم يخرج أحد منهما حتى الآن.
-----------------------------------------
14- مرة بخيل طب في حفرة فتجمع عليه الناس علشان يساعدوه... المهم انه
في الاخير ما كان راضي انه يطلع فجاهم واحد و سألهم عن هذا الشخص البخيل،
قالوله احنا قاعدين نقوله اعطنا يدك اعطنا يدك وهو رافض. قال بسيطه... خذ
ايدي... فطلع البخيل.
-----------------------------------------
15- انزلقت سيارة تاكسي على منحدر شديد فصاح السائق برعب: لا أستطيع
ايقاف السيارة فرد الراكب البخيل: أوقف العداد بسرعة.
-----------------------------------------
16- أعطت إمراءة بخيله ابنها ريالاً وقالت له: أذهب واشتري خبزاً... لكن يا ويلك
اذا ضاع الريال منك. و في الطريق للمخبز شاهد الولد سياره تصدم أبوه... فذهب
مسرعاً إلى أمه البخيله وقال لها: امي امي .. الحقي .. أبي صدمته سياره!!
فقالت: اوووه .. بسيطه .. ظننت أن الريال قد ضاع منك.

------------------------------------------
17-اجتمع ثلاثة من البخلاء وقرروا التبرع بجزء من مالهم بعدما كثر كلام
الناس عليهم. قال البخيل الأول: سأرسم دائرة على الأرض وأرمي المال في
السماء فالمال الذي يسقط بداخلها لي والمال الذي يسقط خارجها للفقراء!! قال
الثاني: أما أنا فسأرسم خطاً على الأرض وأرمي المال في السماء فالمال الذي
على يمين الخط لي والمال الذي على شمال الخط للفقراء!! فقال الثالث ( وكان
أشدهم بخلاً): أما أنا فسأرمي المال في السماء فالمال الذي يسقط على الأرض لي
والمال الذي يبقى في السماء فللفقراء
-----------------------------------------
18- في مرة واحد نذل راح عا المقابر وحط شريط الحياة حلوة

-----------------------------------------
19- في عجوزه راحت الغابه شافها الاسد قالتلو لا تاكلني ؟قالها لا تخافي ما اكل
نواشف
-----------------------------------------

20- واحداخذ الدواء قبل ميعاده ليش؟؟؟ علشان يفاجئ الجراثيم

-----------------------------------------

21- فيه شى اسود يمشى على الجدار ويقول : ميووو...ايش يكون؟؟؟ غراب
بيستهبل
-----------------------------------------

22- فيه نقطة زرقا على الحيطةايه هي ؟؟؟ نملة لابسة جينز
-----------------------------------------

23- واحد نذل اختلف مع ابوه طلع من البيت وكتب عليه هنا مقر طالبان
-----------------------------------------

24- بخيل بنى مـسـجـد شـاف الناس اللي بيدخلوه كثير قـلـب
الـمـسـجـد مـطـعـم
-----------------------------------------

25- اسد وكلب اتفقوا ان كل واحد يضرب الثاني علي قفاه بدأ الكلب وضرب
الاسد ولما جاء الدور علي الاسد الكلب جري والاسد بيجري وراءه الاسد سال قرد
بيقرا الجريده مشفتش كلب جري من هنا رد القرد وقال الكلب الي ضرب الاسد
علي قفاه غضب الاسد و قال الله يخرب بيوتهم هي لحقت تنزل في الجرايد.
-----------------------------------------

26- مرة واحد قروي لقى الفانوس السحري دعك الفانوس العفريت جاله
تسلخات
-----------------------------------------

27- مجانين حط لهم الدكتور أغنيه ... قامو يرقصون الا واحد !! قال له
الدكتوور ليه ما ترقص قال اصل انا العروسة
-----------------------------------------

28- فيـــــــه شايــــــب مسوي عملية تجميل قام الصبح يبكي
ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لانــــــــه تاخر على الروضــــــــــــه
-----------------------------------------

29- بخيل اشترى نصف كيلو تفاح عض التفاحة الاولى لقاها مسوسة والثانية
كذلك طفا الكهرباء واكل التالتة
-----------------------------------------

30- مره واحدة عجوزة عندها 80 سنه لقت مصباح علاء الدين طلع لها الجنى
طلبت منه تصغر 30 سنه بقى عندها 50 سنه وطلبت منه يصغرها 20 سنه
بقى عندها 30 سنه طلبت منه يصغرها 10 سنين بقى عندها 20سنه طلبت منه
يصغرها 10 سنين جلها الحصبه ماتت
-----------------------------------------
31- مرة ديك بقول لفرخة تتجوزيني عرفي قلتلة ده بابا يدبحني 
-----------------------------------------
32- مهندس كمبيوتر، حلل دمه، طلعت فصيلته HP
-----------------------------------------
33- كلب شوارع مر من جنب مخفر شرطة شاف كلب بوليسي قال آخ لو كملت
تعليمي

34- مرة واحد بيحلم كل يوم بماتشات كتاكيت... راح للدكتور... فقاله هديلك
حقنة دلوقتي ومش هاتحلم بيهم تاني خالص... قاله
خليها بكرة يا دكتور علشان النهاردة ماتش النهائي
-----------------------------------------
35- واحد بتاع فيديو جيم مات كتب علي قبره جيم أوفر
-----------------------------------------
36- مرة واحدة ست بتقول لجارتها الحقيني يا أم محمد بعت جوزي يجيبلي
ملوخية راح مخبوط بأتوبيس ... يالهوي وعملتي إية .. عملت بامية وامري لله

-----------------------------------------
37- واحد سباك نفسه اتسدت غرقت الشقة
-----------------------------------------
38- في مجموعة بخلاء مشوا على الكورنيش لقيوا لوحة مكتوب عليها منطقة
قروش قاموا كلهم نطوا في البحر
-----------------------------------------
39-خبيث دخل أحد المطاعم وطلب صحن فول، وبعدما أنتهي من آكله سأل
الجرسون: كم تريد ثمناً للفول، اجابه: 13 قرشاً..مد الخبيث يده في جيبه وأخرج
ال13 قرش ورماها على الارض.. وتكرر المشهد 3 أيام متتالية. وفي اليوم
الرابع دخل المطعم وما معاه صرافة فاعطى الجرسون ربع جنيه(25) قرش وقال
له واحد فول، طبعا الجرسون حب ينتقم منه فاحضر الباقي(12)قرش ورماهم
على الارض وقال له خذ الباقي، فاخرج الخبيث قرش من جيبه ورماه فوق ال( 12) قرش وقال للجرسون كمان واحد فول لو سمحت.
-----------------------------------------
40- طفل صغير سال امة ازاى انا جيت الدنيا قالت له حطيت شوية سكر تحت
السجادة لاقيتك جيت ... راح الطفل حاطط شوية سكر تحت السجادة... يومين و
لاقى صرصار فقال له لو مكنتش ابنى كنت قتلتك 22- 12
-----------------------------------------

41- واحد قال لخطيبته أنتي لبن أنتي قشطة أنتي حليب أو أقلك ؟ أنتي البقرة
كلها
-----------------------------------------
42-غبى شاف مقهى انترنت مكتوب عليه الساعه بــ 3 جنيه .... دخل يسأل
هي ضد الماية ؟؟

-----------------------------------------
43- اتنين سكرانين ماشيين...فواحد قال للتاني:لما أموت ابقى اشرب لي الكاس
بتاعي ....فصاحبنا مات ، وبعد كام يوم التاني راح البار وطلب كاسين... قاله:
ايوه بس انت لوحدك.... فحكى له على الموضوع .....وبقى كل يوم يشرب
كاسين...لحد ما فى يوم طلب كاس واحد ........الراجل قالوه اشمعنى...قاله:
اصل انا بطلت اشرب
-----------------------------------------
44- واحد رخم قرصه ثعبان قعد يضحك يضحك الثعبان قاله مالك بتضحك ليه
دانا قرصتك قاله اصلي أنا عندي الايدز . 24-12
-----------------------------------------
45- كان أحد البخلاء متضايقاً وحزيناً ، فسأله زميله : ما بك ؟
فقال البخيل : لقد انكسرت سنة من أسنان مشطي .وأنا أريد تسريح شعري .
الزميل : ألا يمكنك استخدام المشط دون هذه السنة ؟
البخيل : لا ... لأنها كانت السنة الأخيرة !!!
-----------------------------------------
46- مرة كان في أرنب مريض وراسه يوجعه فقالت السلحفاة له انا راح اجيب
لك بندول وبالفعل طلعت. ومر الوقت والارنب مريض ساعة ساعتين ثلاث خلص
اليوم وفي اليوم الثاني صحا الارنب من النوم والسلحفاة لسة ما رجعت فطلع
يتحرى وشافها توهها على بعد 100 متر فصرخ عليها وقال انا الغلطان اللي
اعتمد على مثلك فردت السلحفاة" احترم نفسك ولا ماني رايحة 5-1-2004
-----------------------------------------
47- مرة اربع صاعيدة داخلين امتحان فاجلهم سؤال فى الامتحان وهو كام
عددارجل المعزة فكلهم سألو صاحبهم حسنين ووما كنش بيرد عليهم فالما خلص
الامتحان قالولو انتا ما قولتيلناش لية قالهم المراقب كان جنبى ومعرفتيش اطلع
المعزة هههههههه
-----------------------------------------
48- جماعة صعايدة بيلعبوا كهرباء على الطريق السريع اللى تخبطه عربية
يطلع برة
-----------------------------------------
49- مرة تلاتة صعايده راحوا محطه القطار لقوا القطر ماشى اتنين منهم طلعوا
يجروا ورا القطر و التالت واقف يضحك عليهم .
الناس ساءلوه بتضحك ليه قالهم اصل انا اللى مسافر والاتنين التانين جايين
يودعونى

----------


## LOOK AT ME

ومش بس هيك لسا في كمان :

50-صعيدى راكب تاكسى السواق نزل يحيب علبة سجاير لاقاة خلع عصاية
الفتيس
سالة لية خلعتها
قلة شفتك عمال تلخلخ فيها قلت لما اشلهالك علشان متتعبش
-----------------------------------------
51- مرة اثنين ساكنين فى ناطحات سحاب لكن المصعد كان معطل فطلعوا على
رجليهم فوصلوا الى الدور 99 فقال واحد للاخر عندى خبرين الاول حلو والثانى
وحش الحلو ان احنا وصلنا الى الدور 99 والوحش ان العمارة مش بتاعتنا
____
52- صعيدي عندو أرق مش قادر ينام صحبو قالو عد لغاية 500 بدأ يعد ولمن
نعس راح غسل وشة وجا يكمل للـــ 500
-----------------------------------------

53- تلاته اندال اتفقوا يشوفوا مين اكتر نداله الاول شاف راجل عجوز
عايز يعدي الشارع مسك ايده و سابه في نصف الشارع واتاني عداه وضربه
التالت ضحك وقال انا اكتر نداله الراجل ده يبقي ابويه
-----------------------------------------
54- واحد بلدياتنا كان قائد فى الجيش و قدامه أربع صفوف عساكر ....واحد
من العساكر عطس..القائد سأل أول صف مين اللى عطس محدش رد فتح عليهم
النار قتلهم كلهم
و بعدين سأل الصف التانى مين اللى عطس محدش رد ..راح فاتح النار عليهم
....و إدور على الصف التالت قام واحد خاف و قاله انا اللى عطست ياباشا...قاله
القائد يرحمكم الله
-----------------------------------------
55- سئلوا صعيدى : ليه جتلت أبوك
الصعيدى : كانوا عاملين رحلة للأيتام , كنت عايز اروحها
المحققين : طب ليه جتلت عمك ؟
الصعيدى : كنت عايز ابن عمى يسافر معايا
المحققين : طب ليه كنت عايز تنتحر
الصعيدى : أصلهم لغوا الرحلة
-----------------------------------------
56- مرة واحد مسطول آل لواحد مسطول تاني يلا نسرق العمارة دي فرد التاني
:نوديها بعيد الأول علشان محدش يوشفنا وبعدين ألعوا هدومهم وحطوها وراهم
وأعدوا يزؤواوبعدين جه حرامي وسرق هدومهم فواحد بص وراه ملآش الهدوم
فأل للتاني كفاية كده إحنا بعدنا أوي
-----------------------------------------
57- مرة واحد ظريف عاش في الدور.واحد أظرف منه عاش في الدور اللي فوقه
مرة واحد ظريف عاش في الدور.واحد أظرف منه عاش في الدور اللي فوقه

-----------------------------------------
58- مره واحد فتح التلاجه شاف الجيلي بيرتعش قال له متخافش حشرب ميه
مرة واحد ظريف عاش في الدور.واحد أظرف منه عاش في الدور اللي فوقه

-----------------------------------------
59- مرة صعيدى راح يكشف على ابنة الدكتور
غاب نصف ساعة و رجع قال لة البقية فى حياتك رجع الولد لابوة لآلآلآ يا با ه انا
ممتش
قال له اتنيل على عينك هتفهم احسن من الدكتور
-----------------------------------------
60- مرة واحد عداه العيب خد اللي بعده.
-----------------------------------------
61- مرة واحد دماغه لفت قابلها من الشارع التاني.

-----------------------------------------
62- واحد اتجوز واحدة اسمها نعمة باسها وش و ضهر.

-----------------------------------------
63- مدير مدرسة عمل فرح وزع على المعازيم أرقام جلوس.

-----------------------------------------
64- واحد شحات راح لواحد عجلاتي قال له أعطيني مما أعطاك الله، قال له
العجلاتي خد لك لفة.
-----------------------------------------
65- مدرس جغرافيا جاب لمراته هدية سلسلة جبال. 31-12
-----------------------------------------
66- واحد بلدياتنا نزل محطة مصر لقى بتاع الأنابيب بيخبط عليها، قال له
افتحلي واحدة ساقعة لو سمحت.
-----------------------------------------
67- مرة اتنين مساطيل قاعدين بيحششوا قدام نشرة الأخبار في التليفزيون
فنشرة الأخبار طولت، راح الأول قال للثاني: هيه ليه نشرة الأخبار طولت النهاردة
كدة؟ رد عليه الثاني و قال: معلش أصل شكلها كدة النهاردة آخر حلقة.
اتنين بلدياتنا فكروا يلعبوا شطرنج ... الملك ضرب نفسه بالنار.
-----------------------------------------
68- مرة سواق تاكسي قابل واحد مسطول قال له تاخد كام و توديني فين؟؟
السواق رد عليه و قاله: هات اللي تجيبه و انزل هنا. 12-2-2005
-----------------------------------------
69- مرة واحد توأم شاف أخوه قال له: انت فين من الصبح يخرب شكلك أمي
خلتني أستحمى مرتين.

-----------------------------------------
70- مرة سواق تاكسي داس بنزين موته. 3-1-2004
-----------------------------------------
71- مرة سواق تاكسي داس فرامل فعصه.

72- واحد بلدياتنا عاوز يفسح عروسته في شهر العسل، فسحها في منحل.
-----------------------------------------
73-مرة واحد تعب من المشى طلع يجرى
-----------------------------------------
74- تلاتة بيحششوا حصل كبسة عليهم اتنين هربوا والتالت استخبى في البوكس
-----------------------------------------
75-واحد بلديتنا راح امريكا لقى كل الشباب لابسين تشيرت مكتوب علية سفن
اب كوكاكولا - بيبسي
راح كتب على الجلابية عصير قصب
-----------------------------------------
76-دكتور عيون قاعد مع خطيبته في حديقه الاسماك معاه ورده قالها شايفه
الورده دي يا حبيبتي قالت له ايوه فرجع ايده لورا شويه وقالها طب وكده
-----------------------------------------
77- في المدرسه استاذ الحساب بيسال التلميذ بتاعه: لو باباك استلف الف جنيه
من البنك والف جنيه تانيه من جاركم يبقى هيرجع كام الف
التلميذ: مش هيرجع حاجه يا استاذ
الاستاذ: ياابني استلف الف وبعديها الف تانيه
التلميذ : مش هيرجع حاجه يا استاذ
الاستاذ: اعد يا ابني انت متعرفش حاجه في الحساب
التلميذ: انت اللي متعرفش ابويا
-----------------------------------------
78- واحد مسطول بيسأل واحد مسطول ثاني: اسم دولة أوروبية لو حطيت على
أخر حرف فيها نقطة تصير اسم عالم ذرة
التاني قاله أنا غلب حماري
الأول قاله: الدولة هي قطر ولما تحط نقطة حتصير قطز
التاني قاله هو قطز عالم ذرة؟؟؟؟؟
فرد عليه الأول يعني هي قطر دولة أوروبية؟؟؟؟ 17-1--26-2-2005
-----------------------------------------
79- مرة واحد متجوز عنده دولاب قافلة 20 سنة والمفتاح معاه هوه بس,
مراته هتجنن وفي يوم راح الشغل ونسي المفتاح.
مراته فتحت الدولاب لقت 20 الف جنيه وبيضتين.
لما رجع سالته ايه حكاية البيضتين قالها بصراحه كنت كل ماخونك أحط بيض في
الدولاب الست قالت عشرين سنه جواز ومرتين بس مش مهم وسالته طب
والعشرين الف جنيه
قالها كنت كل ماجمع كرتونه ابيعها
-----------------------------------------
80- واحد سنانه كلها طايرة ما عدا الانياب... قدم علي وظيفة عينوه خرامة

----------


## LOOK AT ME

*محشش بيصلي اتصل به صاحبه وقال له وينك؟ 

قال في الركعة الثانية 



سوداني شاف أسد قال: سايق عليك الله ما تأكلني، قال الأسد: أصلا الدكتور مانعني من المشاوي 



محشش بحكي لمحشش: شو أصعب موقف مر بحياتك؟ قال: بصراحة موقف العبدلي 



مرة أردني واقف جنب وحدة لبنانيه ولا بتحكيلو أنا بردانة من السئعه وهو حكالها وانا حمدان من البقعة 



عصبي بقول لزوجته بدي احكيلك قصة غريبة صارت معي اليوم، ما راح تصدقيها من كثر ما هي غريبة وراح تقولي كذاب بس أنا مش كذاب أنتي اللي كذابة انتي وعيلتك يا اللي ما بتستحي... أقولك روحي انتي طالق... 



مرة في ماعز سألتها بنتها: امّاع امّاع وين ابّاع؟ جاوبتها الام: ابّاع انباع يامّاع. 



مرة طفيلي صلى الظهر ركعتين سأله الشيخ ليش ركعتين؟ حكاله بخفف لأني بدي أبطل. 



مرة حرامي دخل بيت، دور ما لقا اشي شاف التلفزيون اخدو شافتوا العجوز وصار يركض و العجوز وصارت تركض وراه اخر اشي وقف الحرامي وصار يحكي للعجوز اتفضلي هي تلفزيونك قالتله: لأ بدي اعطيك الرموت 



مسطول فتح محل ذهب خلى اول يوم ببلاش 





وحدة أهدت حبيبها الطفيلي طيور حب في عيد الحب .. بعد أسبوع سألتوا "كيف الطيور يا حبي؟؟ جاوبها كويسة.. والله طعمعا زي طعم الجاج 



واحد بسال طفيلي كيف بتخرجوا طلاب جامعة الزيتونه قال الناجحين تنكه تنكه والراسب جفت 



الطفايله والكركيه اشتركوا بمقبره اول اسبوع مات 10 كركيه طفيلي حكى والله غير يعبوها واحنا نتفرج 



الفرق بين اللبنانية والأردنية اذا جاء الزوج اخر الليل من السهره اللبنانيه تقول: جيت من عند رفئاتك حبيب البي الحمد لله على السلامة الاردنيه : جيت من عند اصحابك السرسريه الهمل كان نمت عندهم يا نسونجي (((بتصير كل يوم)))



برامج الطفل البدوي: الخاروف المقنع، كابتن سويلم، مزنا والرعيان السبعة 







شيخ بيصلي بنسوان , قرأ الفاتحة, و ردوا عليه \\\\\\\" آمـــين \\\\\\\" , قال : يلعن عمري وعرضي اختي لا اعيدها...



طرق الناس في تنويم اطفالهن المصرية :نام يا حبيبي نام السورية : نام يبعتلي حمى اللبنانية : نام تئبرني الاجنبية : سويت دريم بيبي الاردنية : (عووو) حرامي جاي ياخدك نام الله يلعنك ويلعن ابوك معاك







محششة وقفت تكسي وصاحبها محشش : قال ألها : على وين يا حلو ؟ قالت : نادي المهندسين قال : أنا فاضيلك ناديهم أنتي*

----------


## L A R A

رح ادرج 200 نكته من العضو OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN..نزلو بموضوع لحالهم  :Eh S(15): 

 نكته عربيه مضحكه 1 بخيل يوم مات لقوا في وصيته(انا متسبح لا تغسلوني) 2 ثلاث بخلا يمشون على الكورنيش لقوا لوحة مكتوب عليها: منطقة قروش 0قامواكلهم قفزوا في البحر0 3 محشش شاف اشارة ممنوع الوقوف انبطح 4 صرصور يركض ورى سيارة مجاري سألوه ليش قال شفطوا الاهل وراحوا 5 غبي طاح في الحوش راح الطبيب فعطاه مرهم وقاله ادهن مكان الطيحة راح ودهن الحوش 6 اهبل عطوه رقم جني فقام يزعجه ويرسله مسج كل دقيقة(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم) 7 سودانية راحت لمفسر احلام وقالت له انا حلمانه بفحم قالها هذا فارس احلامك 8 اهبل ابوه عطاه كتب دين بعد اسبوع دخل على ابوه وقاله بدي اتحجب 9 اغبياء اخترعوا باص بالعرض ليش؟ علشان يركبون كلهم أدام 10 مغازلجي تزوج ويوم الدخلة دخل على مرته رقمها وطلع 11 واحد كل مايسافر بياخذ سكينة معاه ليش ؟؟ ...................... علشان يشق طريقه0 12 مرة اسد اكل وحدة عجوزة عجبه طعمها ليه؟علشان بتقرمش0 13 واحد ندل فتح مصنع بيبسي كتب على كل علبة : رجها مليح قبل الفتح 0 14 مجنون راح على البحرين .... أخد معاه مايوهين0 15 واحد أهبل ذهب عمحل لبيع الأجهزه الأكترونية قال:للبائع عندك تلفزيونات ملونه قال: نعم قال: عطني أحمر 0 16 وحده تقول لزوجها قوللي شي تثبت لي فيها اني انا زوجتك قالها روحي وانت طالق0 17 مره المدرس سأل الاطفال فى الفصل الى يحسب نفسه غبى يقف ... بعد شوي وقف تلميذ ...فساله المدرس و ليش تحسب نفسك غبي ..فرد عليه التلميذ اصلي ما حبيت اشوفك واقف لوحدك يا أستاذ 0 18 سأل المعلم الطلاب مين يعطيني أسماء ثلاث زواحف رد أحد الطلاب أم بريعصي و أبو بريعصي و بريعصيييي0 19 في محشش اتصل على المطعم قال في عندكم عشا قالوله إيه قال ليش ما عزمتوني 20 فيه محشش دخل الحمام جات امه قالت له بطول ياولدي قال لا .... بلف يمين 0 21 واحد معصب وزعلان راح يعزي قال للاولاد كيف مات ابوكم قالو قطع الشارع ودعمتة سيارة قال ليش هو حمار ما يشوف الطريق 0 22 واحد عنده ولد يصيح ليل ونهار شاله المستشفى وقالهم : ممكن تخلونه هزاز 23 اهبل دخل بيتهم شاف امه تحترق قال وهو يبتسم: يا عيني على الوالدة منورة اليوم 24 مدرس سال بدوي ما هو الخفاش؟ قال البدوي : طال عمرك هذا فار اسود لابس عباية 25 بدوي يعطي ناقته برتقال سالوه ليش؟ قال: علشان احلبها سنتوب 26 واحد سكران وئع من فوق عمارة قالوا الناس : شو السالفة؟ قال : ما ادري توني جاي 27 واحد ماشي ورا وحدة قال : الحلوة وراها مشوار؟ قالت: لا والله الحلوة وراها حمار 28 محشش علق دشداشته وجلس وئع الثوب قال: الحمد الله ما كنت فيه 29 بقرة جابت ثلاث عجول سود وواحد ابيض ليش؟؟؟ علشان خلص الحبر 30 طماطة ماشية مع طماطة وحدة فيهم دعمتها سيارة الثانية ضحكت قالولها ليش؟ قالت: صارت كتشاب 31 واحد من بيت لحم تزوج واحدة من ام الفحم جابو مشاوي مشكلة 32 كومبيوتر قال ل كومبيوترة انتي طالق قالت له يالهويتي وال سي دي اللي في بطني 33 فرخة انتحرت وقالت خلي الماجي ينفعكم 34 مرة جاموسة جلها جفاف جابت لبن بودرة 35 مرة أسد شاف وحدة سودانية قالتلة : الله يخليك لا تاكلني قالها : لا... أنا ممنوع من أكل المشويات 36 مدرس يشرح لطلاب بدو وكل ما يمسح السبورة شقوا الورقة 37 واحد يغازل سورية قالت له: حل عني قالها: ليش الامتحان صعب 38 كذاب راح للحج حتى يتوب ولما رجع قال رايت ابو جهل راكب سيارة شبح عليها رقم حكومي قريش 39 بخيل دخل مع ولده السوبر ماركت قال الولد: احب الشوكولاته قاله ابوه: حبها ورجعها 40 سالوا كسلان شو تسوي لما تقوم من النوم قال: استريح 41 واحد توفي والده مابكى أبداً ليش ؟؟ لأنه كان بيستحم بشامبو لادموع بعد اليوم 42 في واحد يحب البلاي ستيشن كثيير ولما مات أبوه كتب على قبره game over 43 ندل يوصي عياله بالندالة في يوم مرض ورح يموت جت روحه تطلع وعاوز يقول الشهادة قام واحد من عياله وسد فمه 44 واحدعمصلي سمع تنين عميمدحوا فصلاته قطع الصلاة وألهن صايم كمان 45 طالب أحول هرب من الصف راح لغرفة المدير 46 مدير سأل طالب ليش متأخر ؟ رد عليه أبوي يضرب اخوي ، قال المدير شو يخصك انت قال : يضربه بنعالي . 47 غبي مزور شهادة جامعية ليش ؟؟؟؟ كاتب ناجح و ينقل لصف الجامعة . 48 مدرس سأل طالب ايراني حط كلمة has في جملة قال : هاسبي الله عليك . 49 عروس بدوية نزلت من سيارة الزفة تركض ليش ؟؟؟ تبغي تجلس اول وحدة على الكوشة . 50 محشش شاف موزة قال الله يعيني على الزلقة . 51 فيل خرطومه قصير كتير ليش ؟ لان امه فليبينية . 52 محشش ضيع امه في السوق راح عند واحد و سأله؟ ما شفت وحدة تمشي و انا عمأ امشي وراها . 53 عماني اول مرة يكلم وحدة قالها كم عمرك قالت : 40 قال ياسلام نفس مقاس نعالي . 54 في ثلاث نصابين قال الاول : شفتوا البحر الاحمر انا لونته قال الثاني : شفتوا البحر الميت انا ذبحته قال الثالث : شفتوا المحيط الهندي انا كفيله . 55 واحد غبي حلق شنبه و دخل على اهله قال : تصدقون ما عرفتكم . 56 واحد يكلم صاحبه يقول : تصدق الدنيا ما فيها خير جيت اسرق محفظة ابوي لقيت محفظتي بجيبته . 57 شيبه و عجوز بغو يتذكرون ايام الخطبة فقال الشيبه :خلينا نتلاقى في الحديقة وافقت العجوز راح الشيبة و انتظر عشر ساعات و ما إجت العجوز يوم شافها في البيت سألها ليش ما جيتي قالت : امي ما خلتني . 58 مدرس علوم يشرح لمحششين قال : يعيش السمك في الماء قالوا : يعيش يعيش يعيش . 59 محششين صلوا ورا امام قالهم : صلوا على الخط قالو : اللهم صلي و سلم عليه . 60 محشش سألوه شو اصعب شي في الحياة ؟ قال : انك تحدد السكسوكة و انت تاكل لبان . 61 محشش وقفوه الشرطة قالوا له : ليش ما لابس حزام ؟ قال اصلن انا مو لابس بنطلون . 62 محشش وقف تاكسي قاله فاضي ؟ رد عليه التكسي ايوه قال : انزل نسولف شوي . 63 اثنين محششين كفار واحد قال : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم قاله الثاني : احنا كفار قاله : ايه صح استغفر الله . 64 صرصور في وسط فريق نمل ، ليه؟؟؟؟ لاعب اجنبي 65 فيه مدرس يسأل طالب يقوله وشهو الحيوان إللي يصحينا لصلاة الفجر ؟ قال الطالب أبوي 66 واحد خلص الثانوية قال لابوه بدي ادرس في الخارج .... قال خل امك تفرش لك في الحوش 67 مرة واحد محشش حط يده بماء نار ! لما قامها ما لقيها ! قام حط رأسه يدور عليها!!!! 68 محشش اتصل عالشرطة وقال للشرطي تبيع الرقم 69 محشش راح لصاحب المكتبة قــال: هات أصغر قرآن, قال لأيش ؟؟ قال ابغي_ اختمه في يوم.....!! 70 في إثنين مساطيل الأول سقط بالخزان والثاني راح ينتظره عند الحنفية 71 واحد بخيل اتجوز راح قضي شهر العسل لوحده 72 نذل يصب لأبوه قهوة قاله ابوه: شو اخر النذاله؟ قاله :نص الدلة ديتول 73 محشش سال سكران :هاد الشارع وين يروح قاله: من عرفته ما تحرك من مكانه 74 غبي كل ما غسل شعره حط معاه دودة ليش مكتوب ضعه لثواني معدودة 75 دكتور بيطري تزوج دكتورة بيطرية زفوهم كلاب الشارع 76 مرة واحد غبي يتكلم امام المروحة ليش علشان يتكلم على الهواء مباشرة 77 وحدة اتهمت غبي انه مغازلها بالمسجات يوم جابوه قال: ابدا هذا مو خطي 78 واحد يغني بحفله سرواله مشقوق الجمهور قاله: سروالك مشقوق قال: الحين اغنيها 79 محشش سال صديقه وين انولدت قال : في المستشفى قال: ليش كنت مريض 80 قروي طلبوا منه يثبت ملكيته للبيت عطاهم صورته واقف جنب باب البيت 81 غبي يركض في الشارع جاه واحدفسيارة و قاله : اوصلك قال: لا لا ما يحتاج مستعجل. 82 بدوي شاف لوحة مكتوب عليها ( ادعم الهلال الاحمر ) لف عليها و دعمها. 83 قروي اول مرة يدخل ديسكو طلب واحد بيبسي و صحن بيض و طماط. 85 بدوي في المدرسة نام فالحصة الاولى والثانية ليش؟ علشان يسهر في الاخيرة. 86 ضابط يقول لجندي اترك الخمر و بنرقيك قاله الجندي: يا رجال يوم اسكر احس اني عقيد. 87 بلوشي راح يخطب قالوا له : البنت تدرس قالهم: خلاص اجيكم بعد ساعتين. 88 سكران راح عزا سأل كيف مات ولدكم قالو له: رصاصة في الراس قال: اوف زين ما إجت في عينه 89 بدوي دفن تلفونه اتصل عطاه ان الهاتف الذي طلبته مغرز حاليا. 90 عجمي يشتغل في الجيش راح عند المسؤول يبغي اجازة قاله ليش: قال الاهل حامل. 91 صعيدي اشترى سيارة قلبها ليش؟ يشوف ذكر و لا انثى. 92 في واحد انكسر حوضه ركبو له مغسلة. 93 محشش يسأل خويه كم الساعة قال مدري قال غريبة انا عندي مدري الا خمس. 94 صوص يرقص في الشارع شافه ديك قاله ما عندك اهل يربونك قال لا تفقيص مكاين. 95 دجاجة جابت بيضة من غير قشرة ليش؟ شربت برت بلاس ضد القشرة. 96 قزم تضارب مع مرته زعلت عليه حطت نعاله فوق التلفزيون و مشيت. 97 خروف يسأل خروف مر عيدين و ما ذبحوك ليش؟ قال مسجل بشهادة الميلاد حمار. 98 أحول سألوه شو امنيتك في الحياة قال : اشوف واحد ماشي لوحده. 99 هنديات دخلوا بيت يبون يسرقون ما لقوا شي نظفوا المطبخ و طلعو. 100 خبل مشترك في مسابقة اسرع رسمة رسم نقطة و قال هذا فيل جاي من بعيد.
__________________

----------


## L A R A

غبي بغى يرتكب جريمة كاملة قام قتل نفسه . 102 دكتور عيون شاف اشارة حمرة نزل من السيارة و حط لها قطرة . 103 مريض ياخذ الدواء قبل موعده ليش ؟؟؟ ..... يبغي يفاجئ الجراثيم . 104 غبي بدو يزور عشرة دولارات جاب مئة دولار و مسح الصفر . 105 مريض نايم بعين مغمضة و الثانية مفتوحة ليش ؟؟ماخذ نص حبة منوم . 106 حضرت دكتورة لاجراء الولادة و معها حقيبتها الطبية و بعد شوي طلبت من الزوج منشار و بعد شوي طلبت سكروب و بعد شوي طلبت اسبانه و الزوج واقف ينتظر خارج الغرفة و اخر شي طلبت مطرقة ... خاف الزوج و قال خير ان شاء الله ؟ قالت احاول فتح الحقيبة . 107 بدوي جاب توأم حلف الدكتور ياخذ واحد . 108 معلمة قالت لطفل عد لخمسة اعطيك بوسة قال : اعد للعشرة تطلعي معاي . 109 عجوز زارت ناس قالوا بتتعشين عندنا قالت : لا بناتي مسوين رجيم بروح بتذوقه . 110 غبي راح يعزي ناس مات ابوهم سأل ولدهم : يعني خلاص ما في امل يرجع مرة ثانية . 111 سكران صادته الشرطة قالوا له اركب قال : مشكورين البيت قريب . 112 هندي تعوذ من ابليس طلع الشيطان و ضربوا كف و قال : ما بقى غير هالاشكال . 113 بلوشي يركض ورا ضب ؟ على باله بوكيمون . 114 بدوي دخل السينما ما شاف الفيلم ليش ؟ كان يسلم على الحضور . 115 صايع تايب يرجم الشيطان و هو متلثم سألوه ليش ؟ قال اخاف احتاجه يوم من الايام . 116 في واحد شاف شله محششين قالهم: حرام عليكم. قالو له: وعليكم الحرام 117 واحد حشاش ذبح اولاده وهو يقول: عصافير بالجنه ولا حمير بالدنيا 118 واحد مسطول شاف ساعتة واقفة جابلها كرسي 119 واحد احول بيصرخ في جنازة امه ويقول: ياخالتي 120 واحد مجنون حب يعمل نفسه ارهابي طخ مرته و خطف اولاده 121 واحـد احـول حـس بالـبـرد وهـو نـايـم ... قـام وغـطـى اخـوه 122 قروي راح الحج وسكن في مخيم النساء ......ليش ؟؟؟ يحج عن امه 123 المدرس ماهي الكلمة التي يستخدمها التلاميذعادة ؟؟التلميذ : لاأعرف ياأستاذ . الاستاذ : أحسنت 124 فيه واحد بخيل تزوج .... راح شهر العسل لوحده 125 في اثنين بدو ..... وواحد ما بدا 126 صعيدي راح الكويت لقا هناك الكويتييين بيسمو نفسهو بواحمد بوخالد بوحسن بومحمدراح سمى نفسو بوكيمون 127 ديك يأذن فوق الشجره قال له الثعلب :أنزل نصلي جماعه 128 مره عجوزه عطست جالها شد عضلي 129 و هذا محشش قاعد يضرب في لمبه على الشارع مر عليه محشش ثاني و قاله وش تسوي يا النكبه قال :اطق على بيتنا و لا يفتحون قال المحشش الثاني: غريبه مع ان نور البيت والع 130 اثنين محششين بالسياره و قفهم التفتيش قال العسكري للسواق: رخصتك لو سمحت؟ قام السواق طلع المحفظه يبي يطلع الرخصه نقز خويه بحظنه و قال : والـــــله الحساب علي 131 فيه خكري راح الصيدلية يشتري علاج لأمه رجع لقاها ماتت قال : شف السخيفه 132 اثنين حشاشين واحد راح يعزي ويوم رجع من العزى دخل على خويه قال خويه عزيت رد الحشاش لا على الفحم 133 واحد محشش في السيارة مهرب حشيش مسكه الشرطي وقله: وين الرخصة؟؟؟؟ رد المحشش :عن اي حشيش تحكي؟؟ 134 في مسطول عند دكتور الدكتور بقوله عندك سرطان في المخ راح المسطول قال الله اكبر من فين اجاني المخ 135 في مسطول سمع انو الجزر بقوي النظر راح اشترى كيس جزر قعد يتطلع عليه 136 مرة كلب أجاله أنهيار عصبي ليش؟؟؟؟؟ كان بيعوي علي واحد أطرش 137 في واحد مسطول جاله توأم فات على مراته بالمسدس قال:الأول مني التاني من مين؟؟ 138 ليش في عجوز نازلة اتنط على التخت؟؟؟؟؟ مشان يقولولها بس يا بنت............. 139 اتنين مساطيل كانوا يحششوا بقفص دجاج. تاني يوم الصبح طلع الديك وقال: كوكايييييييين 140 مرة فأر سكران دخل على سهرة أسود و قال: في واحد اليوم حينضرب فاستغربت الأسود و قاملو أسد ضربو و طردو فقال الفأر : مش قلتلكم في واحد حينضرب !! 141 مره واحد سأل صاحبه :اذاعرفت شو طابخه مرتي بعطيك نص الكوسيات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟قاله (ملوخيه) 142 سألوا وافد عندك مشاكل جنسية قال: انا اقامة ماعندي تسألوني عن الجنسية 143 مصري سافر دبي يشتغل زوجته تبكي تقول: اول ما توصل ابعث لي شيك طمني 144 اثنين يحششون في المقبرة جاتلهم الشرطة واحد شرد والثاني قال : انا ميت بس طالع ابول 145 صعيدي و بدوي يلعبون شطرنج كيف انتهت اللعبة؟ ارتفع ضغط الملك ومات 146 بدوي صف اول ابتدائي ساله الاستاذ شو هواياتك؟ قال : اقهوي الرجاجيل 147 دلوع اتزوج دلوعة جابوا ولد سموه يااااااااي 148 ثلاث هنود راحوا البر حبوا يتركوا ذكرى كتبوا على الجبل (ذكريات ثلاثة نفر) 149 مرة واحد كسلان جالس بجنب مرته ساعات وساعات..فجأة تثاءب وبسرعة قالت له مرته: مادامك فتحت فمك الله يخليك نادي عالبنات 150 في ثلاثة مساطيل جالسين بخيمة في الصحراء قالوا لواحد منهم قوم جيبلنا شاي من عند حد من الجيران فطلع لف حوالين الخيمة ورجع فات لعندهم وقلهم بالله مافي عندكم شاي قالوله انتظر شوي راح صاحبنا يجيب بس يجي نعطيك 151 سئلت المعلمة تلميذات فقالت له ماذا تتمنى فقال : أتمنى للمدرسين سكتة قلبية و للمدير صدمة قلبية و للمدرسة قنبلة ذرية و للتلاميذ عطلة صيفية فقالت المدرسة : أحسنت يا فتى و الصفر قد أتى 152 واحد وقع في حفرة، ضله ساعة وهو عم بحاول يطلع منها فما قدر، واتكسرت إيديه ورجليه ، فنظر للساعة في يده وقال : آآآآه أنا تأخرت ، بدي أحاول كمان نص ساعة إذا ما قدرت بدي أروح.. 153 لوسمحت اذامافيه احراج لك ممكن سلف الفين ريال وارجعهم لك في اقرب وقت محشش يتكلم مع جهاز الصراف الالي 154 فيه قروي جالس قدام المطعم يتفرج على شواية الدجاج قاله صاحب المطعم تشتري ولا تاكل قال من زين تلفزيونكم الي ما يجيب الا قناة :وحدة 155 في واحد قروى قدم على وظيفه طلبوا منه شهادة كمبيوتر جاهم اليوم الثانى بضمان اتاري 156 في محشش سالوه كيف تصيد الارنب قال اتخبي تحت شجره واقلد صوت الجزر 157 صعيدي مجتمع عليه اربع شياطين ليه؟ واحد يوسوس له والثلاثه يفهمونه 158 عجوز دخلت محو الأمية كتبت الابله علامة يساوى( = ) على السبورةثم سألت الابله عجوز ما هذه العلامة ؟ قالت العجوز : هذي (11) منسدحه ( نايمه ) !!!! 159 في واحد غبي طق الباب على جيرانه في نص الليل وقال لهم :عندكم طماطم؟؟ قالوا له:ايه قال:حتا حنا عندنا !!!! 160 في قمله تسأل قمله تقولها : لو عندك فلوس كثير وش تسوين فيها؟ قالت: اشتري خروف واعيش فيه !!! 161 فيه وحدة ارسلتها امها للسوبر ماركت ولما رجعت قالت لها امها ليش تأخرتي؟؟قالت كان فيه واحديعاكسني قالت الام كان اسرعتي ،قالت البنت وش اسوي هو اللي كان يمشي شوي شوي !! 162 حرامي ( نذل ) دخل بيت .. ما لقى شيء يسرقه ... اتصل على أمريكا .... وترك السماعة مرفوعه !!! 163 متحضرة عزمت بدوية على كأس عصير ليمون وكان عليه شريحة ليمون .........و في اليومالتالي عزمت البدوية المتحضرة على حليب و على الكأس ضرس بقرة . 164 نذل تعين مدير الدفاع المدني أول اجراء سواه حول صفارات الانذار على الهزاز . 165 سال احدهم قائلا, اصحيح ان المراة تحب الرجل لجماله فقالوا له نعم لكن بحذف ال ( ج ( 166 في هنديات طقاقات راحوا لعرس يغنون :كلو نفر كلو زين كلو نفر يركب خيل . 167 محششين قال واحد تصدق بالي مشغول قال الثاني أكيدالسماعه مرفوعه. 168 الأول : غريبة عندما أسير في الطريق يخيل لي أن حمار يبعني دائما ! الثاني لاتتوهم يارجل ...... إنه ظلك . 169 الأستاذ : حول جملة تذهب أمي إلى السوق ، إلى صيغة الماضيالتلميذ : تذهب جدتيإلى السوق .. 170 سألت إمرأة إمرأة أخرى كم عمرك قالت : 20 سنة و بضعة أشهر فقالت الإمرأة و كم شهرقالت : 58 شهرا . 171 في دكتور حابب يعرف اذا المجانين صحوا من الجنون ولا لسى ورسم بحر على السبوره وقاليالله اسبحوا فقاموا كلهم يتنطون على السبوره عدا واحد قال له وشفيك ليشماتسبح(عباله صاحي)قاله المجنون المااي بارد . 172 واحد واقف بالبلكونه بالدور الثانى عشر مر واحد بالشارعوقال يا سعيد امك و ابوك واخوانك ماتوا فصرخ لااااا والقى نفسه من البلكونه وعندالدور العاشر تذكر ان والديه توفوا من زمان وعند الدور الثامن تذكر انه وحيد وعندالدور الرابع تذكر ان اسمه ليس سعيد . 173 عجوزة راحت حق دكتور هندي جان يقولها : أنت لازم سوي تهليل (تحليل) جان تقول : (لاإلاه إلا الله ) . 174 سودانية راحت لمفسر الأحلام قالت: أنا حلمانة بكيس فحم قالها: بشري هذول خطاطيبج. 175 في عجوزة تلحق نملة ليش !!!!!علشان أقطعت صلاتها. 176 في فار لق أسد ميت قام الفار وسحب الأسد فجأءة لق الناس متيمعين وصفقولة جان يقول: أش عبالكم لي عصبت ما أرحم... 177 في ذبانة طبت بقلاص وسكي يوم طلعت من القلاص قالة: وخرو ياكم النسر ... 178 في واحد يبي يزور امه في المشفى لقى على الباب ادفع قال ازورها لما تخرج . 179 قال ولد لابيه اريد دينارين لاذهب لصديقى حسنين فقال واده خذ دينار و اذهب عندصديقك حسن . 180 في صرصور واقف قدام البالوعة ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟ يذكر ايام الغوص . 181 في صرصور كاشخ ليش ؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟رايح بواليع السالميه. 182 في واحد عصبي راح عزى قال لعيا الميت كيف مات قالوا صدم بسيارة ومات قال و أبوك هذاما يشوف . 183 في واحد غبي دخل بقالة قال له عندك سكر قال ايه قال الله يشفيك . 184 محشش قالوا له في الصين كل دقيقه ينولد واحدقال العن ابو التطور مهوب حنا كل9أشهر!! . 185 محشش دخل المسجد بعد الصلاة شاف جنازه داخله قال احلى جاءالعشاء . 186 محشش يقول لمحشش عيني حمره وش اسوي؟؟؟؟ قاله:اذا صارت خضراامش. 187 محشش دق على الخطوط بيحجز قاله الموظف: ذهاب واياب قال: لا خروج المغلوب!!! . 188 ثنين محششين قالهم الشرطي ليش عيونكم حمراء ؟قالوا نقرب لبعض!!! . 189 محشش وأهله قاعدين حول أبوه يبي يموت يوم تقلبت عيونه صارت بيضا ء قال المحشش:بس وخروا وخروا يبي يرجع ريوس . 190 في محشش قاعد يكتب رساله فجأه غير الخط ليه؟؟؟قال الخطالاول في تفتيش . 191 محشش جالس بالمقهى قال للجرسون:هات لي واحد قهوه وسط وأثنين تتهجوم . 192 أثنين محششين انقلبوا بالسيارة هواحد قال أظن قلبنا رد الثاني بدينا نوسوس . 193 محشش يركض بالبيت صدم امه قالت له عما يعميك ماشفتني قال شايفك بس مادري وين؟؟ . 194 محشش ابوه مات يوم غسلوه قالوله عط الرجال 50 ريال قال والله لو انه لكزس . 195 محشش قاعد يناظر مباراة ريال مدريد ... سمع المذيع يقول فاول لصالح رونالدو..قا ل: تصدقون توني أدري ان اسمه الاول صالح . 196 فيه واحد راح لمحل ساعات يبى يشتري ساعه قاله صاحب المحل الساعه ب50 ريال-قال خلاص عطني عشر دقائق . 197 مدرس يسال طالب كم عمر ابوك قال الطالب: والله مدري من زمان وهو عندنا . 198 فيه محشش يسوق السيارة ومعاه أبوه قاله أبوه : يا ولدي لف يمين .. قال المحشش لف أنت أنا أسوق . 199 فيه خروف خكري واقف على شارع عام مرت سيارة مسرعه قال : يوى بغيت أروح مندي . 200 فيه محشش سال: اليوم السبت ولا الاحد قالوا له الاثنين قال ماشاء الله اجتمعوا

----------


## ajluni top

:Frown: 


اه تذكرت :Eh S(9):

----------


## العالي عالي

عشرة صعايدة بيتعلموا ربط الكرافتات تسعة ماتوا وواحد فى حالة حرجة

مره واحد طفيلي دخل خلاط الأسمنت طلع منه قال والله منش داخل الملاهي 
تاني

فار محشش قال : كل القطط تحت جزمتى لقى وراه قط اسود قال الا ابو سمره حبيبى 

مرة واحد حشاش لما قبض مرتبة راح البيت وقعد يقسم المرتب 100 ايجار - 100 مصروف بيت -200 حشيش وفجاة وهو قاعد سمع خبط على الباب فقال مين رد علية اللى برة قالوة بوليس فراح مقطع ال200 جنية حشيش


مرة واحد مسطول جه يخرج من العربية لقى الدنيا بتمطر راح خارج من الباب التانى

مره واحد مسطول اوى راجع بيتهم الساعه اتنين بليل فاخته فتحت له الباب قام ضربها بالقلم على وشها طاخ وقالها كنتى فين لحد دلوقتى .

مره واحد مسطول ماشي مع حبيبته في نص الليل فاشفت ابوها فقالت يالهوي بابا بابا فقالها ماتخافيش قوليلوا اخوكي

واحد ومراته متخانقين فبطلوا يكلموا بعض فكتب ورقة صحيني الساعه 6:30 علشان عندي شغل ، وحط الورق على السرير ونام صحي الساعة 10:00 فلقى ورقه مكتوب عليها الساعه 6:30 يلا إصحى

محشش يسأل محشش تتوقع الجمعة يوافق آخر الشهر ؟ رد عليه : لو ضغطنا عليه يمكن يوافق


حلوين صح من الاخر

----------


## ajluni top

مره واحد طفيلي دخل خلاط الأسمنت طلع منه قال والله منش داخل الملاهي
تاني


 :Smile:

----------


## ajluni top

قروي رايح يعالج في أمريكا، سأله الطبيب عن الكوي اللي في بطنه: وات إز ذس ؟ ... قال القروي: ذس إز ... تش ... أح 

********************************
عجوز راحت للمستشفى مع ولدها ... كشف عليها الطبيب وقال : امك تعاني من الوحدة ... ولازم تزوجها واحد عمره خمسين ... وهم طالعين تقوله امه : شفت وشلون ياوليدي ؟؟ لكن الله يعينك ... وان كانك مالقيت واحد عمره خمسين ... شفلك اثنين من ابو خمسة وعشرين 
********************************
فيه أسد أكل عجوز أعجب بطعمها لماذا؟لانها تــقـــرمــــش 

*****************************
عنز ذكية غصبها أبوها على خروف مابدها اياه أشترطت الزوأج :بعد عيد الآضحى,

 :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(8):

----------


## العالي عالي

قروي رايح يعالج في أمريكا، سأله الطبيب عن الكوي اللي في بطنه: وات إز ذس ؟ ... قال القروي: ذس إز ... تش ... أح 


ما فهمتها هاي النكت  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## نسرين أحمد

*نكت اردنية* 

طبعاً معروفة نكت الأردن بأنها أكثر النكت العربية اللي بتضحك، طبعاُ هو في سبب قوي وراء هذا الشي :
انو الناس هون -في الأردن- قرفانين حالهم، لأنو ما في شي بسر البال والخاطر في البلد ....

وتفضلوا النكت :

* طفيلي الغى العرس تبعو قبل 24 ساعة ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طلعت كروت الدعوة متسربة

* عجوز سألوها بدك تحجي ولا تتجوزي قالت : يا جماعه هي الكعبه بدها تطير

* مره واحد سكران ماشي خبط بامه , حكتله شو مو شايفني؟ حكى اه والله شايفك بس مو عارف وين!! 

* في مرة طفايلة بيشتغلو في اطفائية، اتصل واحد فيهم قالهم في حريقة لما وصلو لقوها مطفية ...فقالوا شو جايين نلعب ولا نلعب





* في مرة طفيلي قاعد مع حبيبته،فلما شاف أبوها من بعيد ،قال:-اسمعي لمن يجي ابوك قوليلو انا اخوك

* مرة طفيلي عند القاضي بسألو ليش دهست 51 رجل جاوبه :كنت سايق شاحنة بسرعة على تقاطع خرب البريك وكان على اليمين زفة عريس وعلى اليسار رجلين
القاضي: طب ليش ما دهست الرجلين وبعدت عن الزفة 
الطفيلي : أنا هيك (فكرت) دهست الأول والثاني شرد عالزفة فألحقته 

* في شلة محششين قاعدين يطبخوا نقص عليهم ملح وصوّا واحد منهم يروح يجيب ملح ورجع عليهم وسألهم في عندكو ملح قالوله إقعد الحين وصينا خوينا والحين يجي...............

*واحدطخ واحد في صلعة فمات فاحدذ امه تصيح فقالت لها الجاره وين جت الطلقه فقالت في صلعته فقالت الحاره اتحمدي ربك الي ماجت في عينه

* طفيلي مجنن استاذ الجغرافيا بدو يعرف خط الاستواء فاست لنك و لا موبايلكم

* طفيلي فتح دكان بالصحراء ليش؟ على شان ما يدين حدا 

*مره واحد نذل اجا عليه واحد فقير جيعان قاله مشان الله جيعان اعطيني اي اشي اكله 
راح اعطى حبه فتح شهيه 

* مرة وحده حكت لجوزها احكيلي كلمه اتحسسني بلامان , قلها الحرس الملكي

* واحد دخل الجيش سأله القائد اذا اجالك العدو بدو يقتلك شو بتعمل ، قال برفع المسدس وبطخه ، افرض دبابة جاية ترمي عليك قنبلة ، قال له بفجرها ، طيب افرض طيارة جاية ترمي عليك صواريخ ، قاله له برمي عليه قنبلة وبوقعها ، طيب افرض 200 جندي من العدو جايين يطخوك شو بتعمل ، قال له توني الله يلعن ابو هيك الجيش اللي ما فيش فيه غيري

*مره واحد عربي اتجوز وحده اجنبيه واخذها على بلده تاني يوم راحت تشتري لحمه فكشفت عن فخدها عرف اللحام انه بدها من الفخد وتاني يوم نزلت تشتري بيض اخذت زوجها معها لييييييش؟؟؟؟ نيتك عاطله .... لانه بيعرف يحكي عربي ههههههه

* واحد بحكي لا ابنه .. طلعت نتائج الثانويه .. روح جيب نتيجتك .. و ااذا انك ناجح بدي اذبحلك خروف لما رجع الولد بسألو ابوه اه شو صار معك ... قالو والله يا با الخروف انكتبلو عمر جديد 

* تنطات عبدون طلعوا مسيرة تضامن مع شعب فلسطين فصاروا يحكو(سنيكرز دروبس هلاء بدنا نرجع الأدس أو لاالااه أو لالااه إشهيد حبيب الله

* مرة واحد قروي فحصه الدكتور و حكاله معك سرطان في المخ قال : الله اكبر من وين اجاني المخ؟ 

* مرة تنتين عجايز عم يحضرو مصارعة بالليل ووحدة منهم خافت وراحت نامت ولما صحيو التنين من النوم اللي خافت من المصارعة ونامت بتسال العجوز التانيةخبريني شو صار امبارح بالمصارعة بعد ما نمت؟ قالتلها الله ستر لو ما طفيت التلفزيون كان 

* سكران بسأل محشش عمرو دياب اخوه لمحمد فؤاد حكاله لا يازلمه تشابه اسماء 

* مره واحد مستعجل تجوز وحده مستعجله خلفو ولد مش فاضيلهم

* مرة واحد اجنبي راح يشتري مخ من السوبر ماركت لقة المخ المعاني5دنانير والمخ السلطي10دنانير والمخ الطفيلي 80 دينار سال ليش المخ الطفيلي اغلى حكالو لانو من كل مئة راس بنلاقي مخ 

* واحد طفيلي حكا لعروستة شو كانو يدلعوكي وانت صغيرة حكتلوا ميمي حكتلو وانت حكالها ابو خنانة 

* واحد أحول بعاكس بوحدة حولى بحكيلها انتي احلى من الاثنتين اللي جنبك بتحكيلوا انتو شباب قليلين أدب

* مرة أحول تزوج على مرته طلعت هيا هيا 

* وحدة حبت تفرح زوجها ليلة عرسعا قالت لة انا حامل 

* كيف بعذبوا الصيني؟ كييييييييييييييييييييييييييف ؟ بفتحوا عينه 

* شفير تكسي سكران وقفته بنت حكالها ويييييين رايحه حكتله على عبدون حكالها روحي بس لا تطولي هاهاهاهوهوهوهيهيه 

* في واحد نذل طرده ابوه من البيت وهو طالع كتب على السور مقر حركة طالبان 

* مرة واحد اشترى بيض من ديك ولما راح البيت فقص البيضة ما طلع فيها شي رجع للديك وحكالو المشكلة ,الديك راح عند الجاجات معصب وحكالهم مين فيكن مركبة لولب

* مره وحده فقدت زوجها وراحت تبلغ الشرطه اخذت ابنها معها حكالها الشرطي اوصفيلي زوجك قالت طويل واشقر وشعره ناعم قاطعها ابنها وحكى ماما هاي مش مواصفات بابا قالت اسكت يا ولد بلكي جابولنا واحد احلى منه 

* مره واحد زار دولة في افريقيا بالليل ما لقيش حدا 

* واحدواحد عصبي اتزوج وحدة عصبية خلفو ولد يقول للدكتر لما اجا يولو بعد ايدك بنزل لحالي

* واحد احول ماشي بالشارع دهستة سيارة قال : خلية الله لا يردة



... خبرونا كيف النكت

----------


## ajluni top

واحد طفيلي حكا لعروستة شو كانو يدلعوكي وانت صغيرة حكتلوا ميمي حكتلو وانت حكالها ابو خنانة 

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ههههههههههههههههههههه

والله تحشيش :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابوالشرع

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top
					

واحد طفيلي حكا لعروستة شو كانو يدلعوكي وانت صغيرة حكتلوا ميمي حكتلو وانت حكالها ابو خنانة 

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ههههههههههههههههههههه

والله تحشيش


ههههههههههههههه
جــــــــــــد تحشيش 
هههههههههههههههه*

----------


## Xitooo

*ههههههههههههه بس مش حلوه كتير هههههههههههههه*

----------


## نسرين أحمد

يسلمو ..كل النكت احلى من بعض  .......... :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

مرة واحد حكو معو من شغلو تعال عالمستشفى مرتك ولدت

راح الشب عالمستشفى وهو عند الباب الا الممرضات بيحكولو مبروك انت اللي اجاك ولد
حكا الله يبارك فيكم حكولو بس في شغلة حكالهم شو حكولو الولد بدوون اجرين
صار يحكي ياربي بدون اجرين يالله الحمدلله اللي من ربنا كلو بركة

دخل بالستشفى شوي الا في كمان من ممرضة بسلمو عليه وبباركولو وحكولو بس في شغلة
حكالهم اه عارف الولد بدون رجلين حكولو وبدون ايدين كمان
حكا يا ربي بدون ايدين واجرين كمان؟؟؟؟ يالله الحمدلله اللي من الله بركة

مشا شوي وهوه بالسيب قابل الدكتور وحكالو مبروك بس في شغلة حكالو عارف بدون ايدين واجرين

حكالو بدون جسم بس راس ....حكا يا ربي بس راس يالله الحمدلله عالقليلية اسمو ولد

دخل عغرفة مرتو الا هيه بتحكيلو مبروك بس في شغلة حكالها عارف بس راس
حكتلو الولد كلو على بعضو دان(أذن) حكا ياربي بس دان يالله الحمدلله عالقليلة بيسمعني
راح يشوف الولد (الدان)بغرفة الاطفال فتح الباب وهو بمشي شوي شوي

عشان ما يزعج الولد الا الممرضة بتحكيلو فوت فوت اطرش

----------


## العالي عالي

> مرة واحد حكو معو من شغلو تعال عالمستشفى مرتك ولدت
> 
> راح الشب عالمستشفى وهو عند الباب الا الممرضات بيحكولو مبروك انت اللي اجاك ولد
> حكا الله يبارك فيكم حكولو بس في شغلة حكالهم شو حكولو الولد بدوون اجرين
> صار يحكي ياربي بدون اجرين يالله الحمدلله اللي من ربنا كلو بركة
> 
> دخل بالستشفى شوي الا في كمان من ممرضة بسلمو عليه وبباركولو وحكولو بس في شغلة
> حكالهم اه عارف الولد بدون رجلين حكولو وبدون ايدين كمان
> حكا يا ربي بدون ايدين واجرين كمان؟؟؟؟ يالله الحمدلله اللي من الله بركة
> ...



الحمدلله عالقليلية اسمو ولد  

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## thex2008

:SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## thex2008

احلمت فيك لابس أسود وواقف جنب عامود سألت الشيخ عنك فقال لاتخاف هذا كيس ازباله !

----------


## thex2008

في مرة واحد خليلي حكى لأبوه : بابا معك خمس اقروش ؟ حكالوا أبوه : أربع اقروش ليش تلت اقروش معي ارشين تاخد ارش . 


مرة احمد وابراهيم دخلوا الجيش  وكان مع كل واحد بارودة وهموا في الطابور سأل الضابط أحمد شو هاي اللي معاك ؟ قللوا أحمد هاي بارودة سيدي قللوا الضابط لأ ولك هاي زي شرفك زي أختك حافظ عليها قللوا حاضر سيدي , راح وسأل ابراهيم : شو هاي اللي معك ؟ قللوا ابراهيم : هاي أخت أحمد سيدي . 


مرة طفيلي سافر على امريكا لما وصل كان حشران وصار يسأل الناس وين الحمام ؟ كلهم كانوا يأشروا على العامود , فقام وطلع على العامود وصارت الناس تتجمع عند العامود فقال: ياحبيبي مليح ما اتأخرت كان ما لحقني دور . 

مرة اثنين واحد احول والثاني اطرش  فكان الاحول يقلي فلافل ويزت برى المقلى والاطرش يحكي تش

----------


## thex2008

شو وجه الشبه بين الحصان والكنغر ؟ 

الاثنين عطلة الحلاقين 


thex2008

----------


## sardi

> شو وجه الشبه بين الحصان والكنغر ؟ 
> 
> الاثنين عطلة الحلاقين 
> 
> 
> thex2008


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## منار المومني

في بنت عمرها 21 سنه، بلشت تظهر عليها مظاهر الحمل. 

عرفت أمها، الأم اتدايقت وراحت للصيدليه واشترت جهاز اختبار للحمل, وبعد الفحص بالجهاز طلعت البنت حامل! 

جنت الأم، وبهدلت بنتها وقالت: مين اللي عمل فيكي هيك؟ بدي اعرف بسرعه!

قامت البنت اتصلت بواحد وبعد نص ساعة: وقفت على باب البيت سـيارة فيراري آخر موديل ونزل منها واحد حليوة لبسو مرتب وشكلو (ولد نعمه). 

الشب قعد بصالون البيت وحاط رجل على رجل، وقال: يا جماعة الخير... بنتكم قالتلي عالمشكله، بس بالحقيقة انا ما بقدر اتزوجها لظروفي العائلية الخاصة، بس انا ممكن أعوضها... 

اذا جابت بنت، بكتب بإسم   البنت مركز تجاري وفيله على البحر وبعطيها مبلغ مليون دولار، واذا جابت ولد بكتب بإسم الولد مصنعين وبعطيه مليونين دولار، أما اذا جابت توم بكتب بإسم كل واحد منهم مصنع وبعطي كل واحد مليون دولار.  

طبعاً الأهل تفاجئوا ... وكمل كلامه وقال: بس اذا ماجابت شي؟ (طلع الحمل كاذب) شو بدكم يكون التعويض يكون؟ اطلع الأب فيه وابتسم وقلو: بتحاول مره ثانيه يا ابني.

----------


## N_tarawneh

> في بنت عمرها 21 سنه، بلشت تظهر عليها مظاهر الحمل. 
> 
> عرفت أمها، الأم اتدايقت وراحت للصيدليه واشترت جهاز اختبار للحمل, وبعد الفحص بالجهاز طلعت البنت حامل! 
> 
> جنت الأم، وبهدلت بنتها وقالت: مين اللي عمل فيكي هيك؟ بدي اعرف بسرعه!
> 
> قامت البنت اتصلت بواحد وبعد نص ساعة: وقفت على باب البيت سـيارة فيراري آخر موديل ونزل منها واحد حليوة لبسو مرتب وشكلو (ولد نعمه). 
> 
> الشب قعد بصالون البيت وحاط رجل على رجل، وقال: يا جماعة الخير... بنتكم قالتلي عالمشكله، بس بالحقيقة انا ما بقدر اتزوجها لظروفي العائلية الخاصة، بس انا ممكن أعوضها... 
> ...


عظيم / حلووووووووووووووو  ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

طبيب بروفسور واقف يشرح أول درس تشريح لطلبة سنه أولى طب ، وكان يشرح لهم ويركز على أساسيات التشريح والجراحة فقال : لازم حتى تعملوا تشريح تكونوا قادرين على عمل حاجتين .. الأولى ألا يكون عندكم أي نوع من الخوف ، وقام بسرعة بوضع أصبعه فى مناخير الجثة اللى على السرير قدامه وبعدين قام بلحس أصبعه، وطلب من كل واحد يعمل مثل ما عمل فى الجثة اللى قدامه ، وبعد شوية تردد قام كل الطلبة عملوا مثل ما عمل الدكتور !! 

فقال لهم: والشغلة التانية لازم يكون عندكم قوة ملاحظة وتركيز، أنا حطيت أصبعى الوسطانى فى مناخيره 
لكن لحست الأصبع اللى جنبه

----------


## ajluni top

> طبيب بروفسور واقف يشرح أول درس تشريح لطلبة سنه أولى طب ، وكان يشرح لهم ويركز على أساسيات التشريح والجراحة فقال : لازم حتى تعملوا تشريح تكونوا قادرين على عمل حاجتين .. الأولى ألا يكون عندكم أي نوع من الخوف ، وقام بسرعة بوضع أصبعه فى مناخير الجثة اللى على السرير قدامه وبعدين قام بلحس أصبعه، وطلب من كل واحد يعمل مثل ما عمل فى الجثة اللى قدامه ، وبعد شوية تردد قام كل الطلبة عملوا مثل ما عمل الدكتور !! 
> 
> فقال لهم: والشغلة التانية لازم يكون عندكم قوة ملاحظة وتركيز، أنا حطيت أصبعى الوسطانى فى مناخيره 
> لكن لحست الأصبع اللى جنبه




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه

والله تحشيش

اه شلونك حلا

شو الاخبار يمه زمان عنك :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohamed

ابو العربي    روح دارهم فضل ينادي على امه   يا نينه 
ايوه يا ابو العربي اطلع .........فيه حد عكسك انهارده ........قالته لا اطلع ..........حد زعلك........لا اطلع .......عيط وقالها  ....... طيب انزلي خديني احسن فيه قطه على السلم 




ابو العربي فشار قوى قاعد على القهوه يفشر على الناس انا مره كنت ماشى فى الصحرا  طلع عليه اسد ما كان معايا الى طلقه واحده ضربته بها مات...........رد عليه واحد موته يابو العربي ........يااخى انا كنت ماشي لقيت اسدين وبرده ما معيش غير طلقه واحده اعمل ايه ضربت واحد بالطلقه موته والتانى بالدبشك مات ..........موته برده يابو العربي .....يا اخى مره طلع عليه 3 اسود ..فلحقه صاحبه وقاله موتهم برده قال ابو العربي .0.......كلوني يا خويا استريحت

----------


## العالي عالي

ـ سألت الزوجة زوجها: ماذا سيحدث لك إذا مت؟ فأجاب: والله سأجن فقالت: وهل ستتزوج ثانية· قال: طبعا لا، لن أجن لهذه الدرجة ·

ـ قال رجل لصديقه: لا شك أنك في تعب شديد مع أولادك الخمسة؟

فقال الصديق: لا، لا أذكر مرة ضربت أحدا منهم إلا في حال الدفاع عن النفس ·

ـ قال أحدهم: إذا أحبت المرأة زوجها وثقت به· قيل: وما هي علامة ثقتها فيه؟ فقال : أن تقول له بصدق كم سنها ·

ـ سئل الرجل من طرف القاضي كيف ضبطته الشرطة في محل الأقمشة؟· قال: لم أسرق يا سيدي القاضي في تلك الليلة، وإنما جئت لأعيد الفستان لأنه لم يعجب زوجتي العزيزة ··

ـ نادى أحدهم رجلا في الدار وكان متعبا ولم تكن له رغبة للقاء أي أحد، فقال لإبنه أخرج الى المنادي وقل له أني غائب، فخرج الطفل وقال: إن أبي غير موجود في الدار، فقال له: متى سيعود؟ فقال له الطفل البريء: انتظر لأسأله !

ـ غاب بخيل عشرين سنة وحين رجع، رجع بلحية طويلة، فسئل عن السبب فقال: السبب أنني نسيت موس الحلاقة هنا ·

ـ الأول: لماذا ترمي المسامير في المياه؟ الثاني: حتى تصبح مياها معدنية ·

ـ كانت سيدة تقود سيارتها بسرعة فائقة فأوقفها الشرطي قائلا: لماذا لم تقفي عند الإشارة؟ فقالت: رأيتها مكتوبة قف وليس قفي ··!

ـ قالت الصديقة لصديقتها وهما خارجتان من المستشفى: اطمئني لن يخرج زوجك قبل شهرين· فقالت لها صديقتها: وكيف عرفت؟ قالت: لم أعرف ولكن لاحظت أن الممرضة جميلة جدا ··

ـ سمع أبو نواس رجلا ذميما يستغفر الله ويسأله العفو، فقال: يا أخي لماذا تبخل بهذا الوجه على جهنم ·

----------


## M7MD

واحد طفيلي رجع عالبيت في يوم من الايام كابسة معه وبصيح : ينعن هيك بلد وشو هالعيشة هاي ومن هالحكي شافه صاحبه قله مالك معصب ؟؟ 

قله يا زلمة صرلي شهرين بدور عشغل ومش ملاقي 
قله بسيطة انا عندي شغل الك تسليكة حال 
فال الطفيلي وشو هالشغل؟؟؟ 

قله صاحبه تلبس اواعي عشكل اسد وتوقف عباب هالعمارة وخذ 150 دينار 
انبسط الطفيلي وقله بس هيك؟؟

قله اه بس 
والله راح الطفيلي لبس هالاواعي ووقف عند العمارة وكل شي تمام 
في يوم شافه واحد سعودي وعجبه الوضع وراح لصاحبه وقله بدي هاظ الاسد عندي في القصر وبعطيك 500 دينار 
وافق صاحبه وراح اقنع صاحبه الطفيلي انه يروح ووافق الطفيلي 
لما وصلوا عالقصر قال السعودي لصاحب الطفيلي انه بده يحط الاسد في القفص 
طبعا الطفيلي ما وافق بس صاحبه لعب بعقله واقنعه 
لما فات عالقفص وسكروا عليه اتفاجأ انه في نمور 
خاف الطفيلي وصار يفكر شو بدو يسوي وخطر في باله انه يقلد صوت الاسد بلكي خافوا منه وما قربوا 
وطبعا بلش يقلد بصوت الاسد 

قام دفشه واحد من هالنمور النايمه دفشة خفيفة وقله 




لا تشد عحالك 
كلنا طفايلة هون





 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

مدرس يسأل طلابه, وطلابه يجاوبون:

1- ماذا تعرف عن أشهر القادة العسكريين في الحرب العالمية الأولى؟ 
جـ كلـــهم ماتوا


2- إذا أعطاك احد برتقــالة فماذا تقــول له؟

جـ أقول له قشرها


3- ماذا فعل الرومانيون بعد عبورهم البحـــر المتوســـط؟
جـ جففــوا ملابســــهم

4- أيهما أبعد استراليـا أم القمـر ولمــاذا؟
جـ. استراليــا لأننا نشــوف القمــر بس ما نشــوف استراليــــا


5- علي بابا ' هل هــو مذكــر او مـــؤنث؟
جـ مذكــــــر طبعا لأنه لو كان مـــؤنث قلنــا ' علي ماما ' .


6- عـــــرف كــلا مـن : الفيـزياء ... الكيميــــاء؟
جـ الفيزيا ء : مركـــز الثقـــل في الـــرسوب !
أما الكيمياء : فهـي درس عديــم اللـــون والطعـــم والرائحة قلـيل الذوبـان فـي الدمــاغ !


7- خـمسـة بنطلونات + خـمسـة قمصــان + أربعة أحذية _ أكــرمك الله _ فما النتيجة؟
جـ خـمسـة أشخاص فيهم واحـد حـافي !



8- اذكـــر ثلاثــــة أنواع من السمـــك؟
جـ سمك مقلي , سمك مشوي , سمك مملح



9- أعط مثـالا للأشيـــــاء التي لا تــذوب في المـــاء؟
جـ السمـــك !


10- ادخــل كلمـــة ' دام ' في جملـة مفيـدة؟
جـ ذهبت 'المــدام ' إلى الســـوق


12- لمـــاذا عمــلوا خط السكــة الحــديدية؟
جـ حتى لا يتـــوه القطــار


12- مـا معنى كلمـة : سبيل , سلسبيل؟
جـ سبيـــل = طريــق , سلسبيل = طرطريـق


13- مـا معنى جـــوز الهنـد بالانجليزي ادخلهـــا في جملـــة مفيــــدة؟
جـ - كـو كـو نط ( coco - nut )
- كـو كـو نط من النافذة


14- مــاذا تعـرف عن الــبحـر الـــميت؟
جـ كـان مريـض قبـل لا يمــوت !



15- سرق لصــــان عشـــرين ريالاً فمــا نصـيب كــل واحـد منهما؟
جـ تقطـع أيديهما


16- ما هي كبريات (( الكباري)) الموجودة بالمـــدن في السعـــودية؟
جـ كوبري الخليــج , كوبري الخـرج , كوبري الشميسي . ( هذي الجسور توجد في الرياض )

17- ما فائــدة الأذنــيـن؟
جـ تمنع النظـــارة من السقــــوط

18- حــول عبارة ' تذهـب أمي الى الســوق ' الى صيغة المــاضي
جـ ' تذهـب جـدتي إلى الســوق

----------


## ajluni top

مسيحي دخل مسجد بمصر و معاه سكين و قال: مين فيكم مسلم?
محّدش رد عليه إلا واحد شجاع قاله: أنا مسلم
اخذه برا و قاله: عندي خروف عاوزك تدبحه و تسلخه على الطريقه الاسلامية
قله: أنا اعرف ادبح بس شوف حد تاني يسلخ
دخل المسيحي المسجد و السكين كلها دم من الخروف و قال: مين مسلم كمان؟
اشروا المصلين على الإمام
رد الإمام عليهم: 'في إيه. هو عشان صليت فيكم ركعتين بقيت مسلم خلاص'  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اهبل سمع انو الجزر بقوي النظر

اشترى كيلو و ظلوا يطلع عليه


مرة واحد بخيل راح يزور امه في المستشفى 

كان مكتوب على الباب ( ادفع )

صار يحكي بزورها بالبيت اوفر


محشش شاف اسامة بن لادن 

حكاله ......... انت مين خرب عليك مشاريعك 

حكى اسامة بن لادن......... انا ما خرب علي الا حلف الشمال 

اجى المحشش حكى.......... انت غشيم عن اهل اربد

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

إيش بيكون مكتوب داخل أحذية الطفايلة؟ 

الأصابع أولا 

------------------------------ 

إيش بيكون مكتوب أسفل زجاجات المشروبات الغازية إللي مخصصة للبيع للطفايلة؟ 

إفتح من الطرف الآخر 

------------------------------ 

بعد ما يخلص الطفيلي اللي بيتحمم شو بيعمل؟ 

بيشلح ملابسه المبلولة 

----------------------------- 

ليش عشرة بحارة طفايلة ماتوا 

لما الغواصة خربت طلعوا بدهم يدزوها 

---------------------------- 

ليش فترة الراحة للشغيلة الطفايلة بس عشرد قائق مش أكثر؟ 

لأنه إذا إعطوهم فترة راحة أطول لازم يرجعوا يفهموهم الشغل من أول و جديد 

---------------------------- 

شلة طفايلة بيشتغلوا في مصنع و واحد منهم انقطع اصبعه راحوا اصحابه عملوا الإسعافات الأولية و حطوا الإصبع في ثلج  ركضوا على المستشفى 

الدكتور قالهم برافو عليكم الأصبع لسة فيح الة جيدة ... وين المريض؟ 

قالوا له ... شو كان لازم نجيبه معنا؟ 

------------------------------------------------------------------- 

واحد يغازل زوجته قالها حبي انتي لوكنتي في الهند كان عبدوكي 

قالت بدلع يعني انا ملاك؟ 

قالها لا عمري بقره 

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

غبي سأل شيخ:تصح الصلاة بدون وضوء؟ 

قاله:لا 

قال:طيب واللي جربها وزبطت معاه؟ 

 :Cgiving:   :Cgiving:   :Cgiving:   :Eh S(6):

----------


## احساس المطر

رجعت لكم مرة ثانية طبعا بعد انتهاء فترة الامتحانات,,,

 اغبى جريمه قتل 

قرأ صعيدي في إحدى الصحف أن مجرما أمريكيا قتل زوجته ودفنها تحت السرير ولم يتمكن البوليس من اكتشاف الجريمة إلا بعد مرور 25 عاما 

فكر الصعيدي في الجريمة وهو يتخيل زوجته التي تنغص عليه حياته وقال لنفسه : يبقى لو أن قتلت مرآتي وعملت زي الراجل الأمريكاني ده محدش 

حيكتشف حاجة إلا بعد ما أكون مت 

وبالفعل عاد الصعيدي إلى شقته فاستقبلته زوجته بوصلة من الشتائم فذهب فورا واحضر سكينا من المطبخ وذبحها بها وحفر تحت السرير ودفنها هناك 

ويا دوب بعد نصف ساعة كبست الشرطة على الشقة واعتقلت الزوج الذى تعجب من السرعة الكبيرة في اكتشاف الجريمة وقال للضابط:-

أنا عملت كده لأني اعتقدت أن البوليس عندنا مش حيكتشف الجريمة ابدا زي الراجل الأمريكاني اللي في الجريدة ذي ,, دول في أمريكا ماكتشفو

الجريمة إلا بعد 25 سنة 

أ جاب الضابط بعد أن تصفح الجريدة :-أصل الراجل الأمريكاني كان ساكن في الدور الأرضي ,, وأنت ساكن في الدور الخامس 

والجثة لما دفنتها نزلت ع الجيران يا فالح

----------


## احساس المطر

الأول: كيفك يا زلمه وكيفو أبوك إن شاء الله تحسن؟ صار لي سنين ما شفتك



التاني: أنا ماشي حالي الحمدلله بس الوالد عطاك عمرو



الأول: العمر إِلَك.. بعرف كان عندو القلب يالله الله يرحمو



التاني: بس والله ما مات من القلب



الأول: معؤول هالحكي؟! كيف توفى؟



التاني: الله يرحمو بآخر فترة ضعف نظرو كتير.. مرة طلع ع البلكون ما شاف
الحفة وقع وبتعرف بيتنا تالت طابق



الأول: لَهْ لَهْ على هالموتة، بكل الأحوال الله يرحمو



التاني: والله تعذبنا فيه كتير وعملنالو شي 12 عملية لَتْحَسَّن



الأول: لكان كيف توفى؟!



التاني: صار يحمل عكازة ومرة عم يقطع الطريق، سيارة مسرعة خبطتو



الأول: يَهْ يَهْ يا لطيف ... الله يرحمو



التاني: ربك رحيم كان فيه جار إلنا حطو بالسيارة ولحقو ع المستشفى بس
النزيف الداخلي كان رهيب



الأول: الله يرحمو بكل الأحوال



التاني: بس سفرناه على إسبانيا وضلينا شي 6 أشهر عم نعالج فيه والحمدلله
تحسن



الأول: طيب كيف مات



التاني: صار معو فشل كلوي حاد وصرنا ندور على متبرع كلية وتأخرنا وصار معو
تسمم



الأول: الله يرحمو ارتاح



التاني: بالصدفة إجا شخص بيعرفو من زمان تبرعلو بالكلوة بآآآآآآآآخر نفس



الأول: لكان كيف مات؟!



التاني: والله مرة بالبيت وهو قاعد ما انتبه ع الغاز احترقت الشقة وهو
لحالو فيها



الأول: يا لطيف على هالموتة ما أبشعها الله يرحمو



التاني: بس والله جارنا الله يجزيه الخير كسر باب البيت ولحقو بآآآآآآآخر
لحظة



الأول: لَكْ فهمنا كيف مات !!!!



التاني: والله اضطرينا نطخُّه آخر شي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شو الفرق بين اللي بيقع ان او طابق و اللي بيقع عن عاشر طابق 
لما يقع الواحد عن عاشر طابق بيطلع صوت : اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه طب 
اما لما يقع عن اول طابق : طب اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

مرة قملة بتسأل خطيبها 
وين بدنا نقضي شهر العسل 
قال براس يلي بيقرأ التعليق هلأ

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

ثلاث محششين وقفوا تكسي.. 

صاحب التكسي عرف إنهم محششين.. 

شغل السياره وطفاها.. 

قالهم وصلنا   .. 

الأول عطاه فلوس.. 

الثاني قاله شكرا.. 

الثالث حوّل من السيارة وراح لف إلى السواق وعطاه كف .. 

السواق على باله بأن المحشش فهم الملعوب، لكن اتفاجأ لما قاله: 









لاتسرع مره ثانية

----------


## بنت الشام

واحد أخنن وقع بجورة .. صار يصرخ بالمقلوب ... طنعوني !!! طنعوني من الجونة طنعوني !!! مرق واحد أخنن متلو قلو: شو شبك نيش عم تعيط؟ قلو: طنعني من الجونة ...طنعني !!! قلو : ونه!!! عم تقندني !!! ما نح طانعك

----------


## بنت الشام

سمعو هي
كان في واحد مسافر على طريق السفر شاف لافتة بتقول: خفف 100 كم ... قام الزلمة خفف السرعة بعد شوي شاف لافتة بتقول: خفف 70 كم .. قام خفف ... كمان شوي لافتة بتقول خفف 50 كم وبعدها خفف 30 وخفف 10 كم قام خفف واستغرب يعني شو صاير منشان الواحد يخفف السرعة كل هالقد .. بالأخير شاف لافتة بتقول : خفف ترحب بكم

----------


## بنت الشام

في تلاتي حماصنة .. اتفقوا انو يروحواعلى الشام .. 
و يقتلوا كل واحد شامي .. بيسألو يقول نكتة و تكون على الحماصنة .. 

يا ويلو ويا سواد ليلو .. 

المهم .. بلا طولة سيرة .. .. 

طلعوا هالتلاتي على الشام .. و هنيييك .. 

شافو أول شامي .. قالوله : قلنا اخر نكتة .. 
قلن : كان في واحد حمصي .. و لسا ما كمل كلامه كان الشباب مخلصين عليه .. 
و هيك نفس القصة مع تاني واحد و ثالت واحد .. 

شافو واحد رايع و سألوا.. قلنا أخر نكتة .. 

قلن : كان فيه شامي ..
و لسا ها ما كمل كلامه اخدو .. فطروه .. و غدوه ... و عشوووه .. 
و هني على العشا .. و عم يشربوا كاسة هالشاي .. 

قالوا هات لنشوف كمل .. النكتة .!!

قلن : في واحد شامي .. ضحك على تلاتة حماصني ... !

قاه قاه قاه


حلوة ما .... ؟

----------


## بنت الشام

بخيل واقف ع البلكون... بجية ابنه من بعيد عم يقله بابا بابا بابا ... 
قله يا ابن الكلب بابا واحده بتكفي ..

----------


## بنت الشام

قال بيقلك في واحد بخيل عم يموت.
وهو على فراش الموت نادى ولادو.
يامحمد قلو انا هون يابابا
يا ابراهيم قلو انا هون يابابا 
يا احمد قلو انا هون يابابا
قلون ياكلاب انتو التلاته هون وتاركين ضو الصالون شاعل

----------


## بنت الشام

سألو حمصي: شو أخبارك مع الصيام؟ رد والله لولا الوضوء كنا متنا من العطش

مسافر حمصي في المطار عمبيفتشو امن المطار ام لقو معو بودرة بيضة فقالو شو
هى اوعى تكون جمرة خبيثة فقالون الحمصي: وحدوالله ..هروين!!!

فيه حمصي جاب له أبوه شريط إسلامي بدو ياه يعقل!! بعد أسبوع لقاه متحجب

مرة أبو مصطفى سافر على أمريكا وترك قطته عند صاحبه أبو العبد ........ماتت
القطة قام أبو العبد اتصل بأبو مصطفى وقلو قطتك ماتت ولما رجع أبو مصطفى قلو
لأبو العبد كان لازم تقلي الخبر بشكل تدريجي يعني أول يوم بتتصل فيي بتقلي
قطتك طلعت عالشجرة...تاني يوم بتقلي قطتك وقعت من عالشجرة.....وبعدين ما
قدرت تتحمل وماتت... السنة اللي بعدها سافر أبو مصطفى على ألمانيا وماتت أمه
قام اتصل فيه أبو العبد وقلو أمك طلعت عالشجرة!

----------


## بنت الشام

فيل تزوج دجاجة، شو جابوا؟؟؟
..............................................شيكن فيليه

----------


## بنت الشام

شو رأيكون بهي..
حمصي شاف صاحبه وقله: شو باك مهموم؟
قلو: ولاك يا إخي بدي بيع السيارة وما عم تنباع! قلو شو ماركتها؟ قلو بيجو 404. قلو ولك ما حدا بيشتري هيك سيارة، روح حط عليها إسم وشعار مارسيدس وشوف كيف بيلهطوها أوام!
بعد اسبوع شافو وسألو: شو؟ نباعت السيارة ولا ما انباعت؟ جاوبو: ولك شو أنا أهبل؟ حدا عندو مارسيدس وبيبيعها؟

----------


## بنت الشام

موظف للتعداد السكاني شاف مححش قاعد قدام بيتو فقلو : انته من أهل البيت ؟
قلو : لأ أنا من كفار قريش

----------


## بنت الشام

1-طيب شو وجه اشبه بين الحمصي الذكي والديناصور ؟؟؟
التنين كائنات منقرضة........
2-كان في بحمص جورة بالطريق والحمصانة عميوقعوا فيها ويتكسروا ،المهم اجتمع مجلس حكماء حمص لحل المشكلة ،الحكيم الاول اقترح انو يحطو لافتة مكتوب عليها انتبه امامك جورة ،الحكيم التاني قال ليش ما نبني مستوصف مقابل الجورة مشان بسرعة كل ما يوقع حمصي يلاقي المستوصف قريب.
كبير الحكماء قال عندي حل احسن يا اغبياء منك الو نحن بنطمر هي الجورة ومنحفر وحدة بدالها قريب امستشفى وبنوفر على حالنا..........
3-قامت شركة بيبسي كولا بتركيب ماكينات البيبسي الآلية في حمص والحماصنة انبسطوا كتير وصاروا يشتروا منها ،المهم اجا واحد حمصي معو كياس وصار يحط مصاري وياخد بيبسية ويحطها بكيس اشترى وحدة تنتين وتللاتة والكيس امتلى ........
اجو الحماصنة يشتروا وصفوا وراه علدور والحمصي لسا بيحط مصاري وبيعبي الكياس صار شاري 100 علبة بيبسي ولسا عميشتري،والحماصنة اللي وراه ملوا وعصبوا منو وقالولو يا اخ حاجتك خلينا نشتري .........الحمصي اطلع عليهم وهو منرفز وقال اسكتوا ما حدا الو دخل فيني مادام عمبربح بدي ضل عملعب..........

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كيف بدك تعرف انك وصلت الطفيلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بتكون ماشي بأمان الله...........و انت ماشي على الطريق بالسيارة 

بتلاقي مطب.......مش مشكلة........بس تطلع المطب بتلاقي قارمة مكتوب عليها 

انتبه خلفك مطب

----------


## بنت الشام

واحد كان سايق عالطريق بسرعه ومعه زوجته الحردانة منو
فجأه شاف بالمرايه شرطي عم يأشرله وقف السيارة, أجا الشرطي وقاله انت سايق فوق 180 كم والطريق سرعته 80 كم مشان هيك رح اعطيك مخالفه 


الرجل: معليشي انا كنت فوق الـ 80 بشويه


الزوجه :حبيبي انت كنت ماشي عالاقل 180


الزوج : نظرة حقد وغل لزوجته 


الشرطي : وكمان مخالفه مشان الضو الخلفي مكسور


الرجل : مكسور ؟؟؟؟... انا ما بعرف انه مكسور 


الزوجه : ليه مو انت قلتلي انو الضو انكسر من كم اسبوع؟ 


الزوج : نظرة حقد وغل للزوجه 


الشرطي : ومخالفه كمان لانك مو رابط حزام الامان 


الرجل : انا فاكك الحزام هلأ لما وقفت 


الزوجه : لا لا لا , حبيبي انت بعمرك ما ربطت الحزام


الزوج و هو متجاكر صرخ: انتي مابتعرفي تسكتي ابدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


الشرطي بيسأل الزوجه: هو دايما بيصرخ عليكي هيك؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

الزوجه : لالالا حرام مو دايما بس لما بيكون سكران 


الشرطي : سكران؟؟؟ 

الرجل : لالالالالا, ما تصدقها

الزوجه: ما ترد عليه, هو لقا قنينة ويسكي بالسياره يوم ما سرقها 

الشرطي : يعني السياره مسروقه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

الرجل : ما ترد عليها يا سيدي.... وانتي اسكتي ولا تخليني اطلقك 

الشرطي : هاد هيك على طول بيهددك بالطلاق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

الزوجه : مو ليكون متجوزني اول؟

----------


## بنت الشام

ديناصور حط إيده على ديناصورة 
قالتله : شيل أيدك بخجل .
قلها:من حيونتك أنقرضنا .

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ديناصور حط إيده على ديناصورة 
> قالتله : شيل أيدك بخجل .
> قلها:من حيونتك أنقرضنا .


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشام

واحد حمصي تم عبروح عالدكتور خمس سنين وكل ما بوصل على باب العيادة بيرجع سألوه ليش عمترجع كل مرة فقال الحمصي: لأنو كاتب على الافتة تبعو أنو اخدإجازة من جامعة حلب





مجموعة من علماء حمص قرروا أن يحطموا اسطورة اميركا فقرروا الصعود الى الشمش سمع الأميركان الخبر فولو مسرعي الى حمص واجتمع مع أفهم واحد فيهن وسألون: طيب كيف بدكون توصلو للشمس ما تحترقو؟؟؟!!! قام قال الحمصي لرفبقو : ليك هادا شو عمبيحكي الحمار مفكرنا بدنا نتطلع بالنهار






قال كان في واحد حمصي فتح باب السيارة فوجد أن المطر يهطل بغزارة فأغلقه و نزل من الباب التاني 




آل مرة واحد راح ليصيد فلما وصل تذكر انو نسى يجيب معو طعم...آم جاب ورقة وكتب عليا(طعم)...فبعد شوي سحب السنارة آم لاقى ورقة مكتوب عليها سمكة





في حشاش عم يسوق سيارة آم خبط بالسيارة اللي إدامو طلع هداك السائق و قله يازلمة شو مو شايفني. الحشاش : والله شايفك بس وين ما عاد عم إتذكر




في واحد حمصي اتصل باالمطار وقال لعاملة المقسم أرجو أن تعطيني الوقت الذي
تستغرقه الطائره بين حمص وباريس فقالت له العامله دقيقه....فقال لها:شكرا الك كتير

----------


## معاذ القرعان

وحدة كانت مصمودة بجنب زوجها قالتله بشرفك تحجزلي الكرسي بدي انزل ارقص

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

وحدة بتنادي بأعلى صوتها من البلكونه





على جارتها: الحقوني 





حماتي بدها تنتحر و ترمي نفسها من 


الشباك ! 





قالت احدى جاراتها: وانتي مالك يا مرة 





قالت: الشباك مش راضي يفتح :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*ولد يسأل أمه: وش يعني ملاك ؟  



ردت: مخلوق من نور يطير في السماء 



قال الولد: سمعت بابا يقول لسكرتيرته يا 



ملاكي بس ما طارت ! 




قالت الأم: اليوم بتطير*

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
كلووووووووووو حلوووووووووووووو

----------


## بنت الشام

طالب جامعي مهمل بعد ما رسب في مادة 'المنطق' راح يراجع الدكتور ..
الطالب: سيدي البروفيسور هل صحيح إنت تفهم كل شي في المنطق؟

الدكتور: طبعا أفهم وهذا هو السبب اللي ينادونني على أساسه بروفيسور

الطالب: ممكن أسألك سؤال واحد في المنطق وتجاوبني عليه؟ بس على شرط أذا ما عرفته اليوم تغير درجتي من رسوب إلى ممتاز؟

الدكتور: موافق ..

الطالب: ماهو الشيء 'القانوني لكن غير منطقي' و ماهو الشيء ' المنطقي لكن غير قانوني ' و الشيء ' الغير منطقي والغير قانوني'؟

الدكتور حاول وفكر لكن ماعرف الجواب وفي اليوم الثاني غير درجة الطالب من رسوب إلى ممتاز على حسب الإتفاق ..

وبعدها بكم يوم مر عليه أحسن طالب متميز عنده في الصف فجات في مخه فكرة إنه يسأله نفس السؤال..

قال الطالب المتميز: بسيطة يادكتور أنا أجاوبك .. حضرتك عمرك 65 سنة ومتزوج وحده عمرها 24 سنه وهذا 'قانوني لكن غير منطقي' .. وهي تخونك وتحب طالب عمره 25 سنة وهذا 'منطقي لكن غير قانوني' .. وهذا الطالب أكثر طالب مهمل في الجامعة وحضرتك عطيته درجة ممتاز وهذا 'غير قانوني وغير منطقي ' .. فهمت يا دكتور المنطق

----------


## بنت الشام

سأل أحد الشباب واحداً من المستثمرين الأغنياء عن سبب ثروته الكبيرة وكيف حصل عليها فقال له: (لابد أن أقول أولاً أنه الصبر والمثابرة ولكني سأحكي لك قصتي: عندما كنت في سنك كنت فقيراً جداً حتى أنني كنت أوفر احتياجات أسرتي بصعوبة، وفي ذات يوم أعطاني أحدهم تفاحة لكي أقتات بها ولكني فكرت أن أبيعها فجلست طوال اليوم ألمع في التفاحة لكي يبدو شكلها جذاباً وفي نهاية اليوم بعتها بدولار. في اليوم الثاني اشتريت بالدولار تفاحتين وأخذت ألمعهما طوال اليوم وفي نهاية اليوم بعتهما بأربعة دولارات. وفي نهاية الشهر كان لدي 50 دولاراً). قال له الشاب معجباً بإصراره وصبره: (وماذا فعلت بعد ذلك) ، 



V

V

V
V
V




V

V
V




V




V




V




V




V




V




V




V




V




V




V




V




V




V




V




V




V




V






فقال له الرجل: (بعدها مات والد زوجتي وترك لها 10 ملايين دولار بدأت بها حياتي).

----------


## بنت الشام

واحد نايم جنب مرته فسمع صوت، .. قالتله يارجال قوم في حرامي بالصاله .. قالها يا شيخه نامى جنبك سبع ، قالتله يا راجل فى حرامى باوضه النوم قالها يا شيخه نامى جنبك سبع، بعدين قالتله ...
يا راجل الحرامى شالنى وعم يمشي .. قالها روحى وماتخافي .. تاركه بالبيت سبع.

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

حلووووووو

يسلموووووو

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

*
مرة واحدة تتدلع على زوجها وتغنيله أغنيه نانسي عجرم ' إهدى حبيبي كده وأرجع زى زمان'، الراجل طلقها و رجع لأيام العذوبية

   

اليسا وهيفاء وهبي ونانسي عجرم راكبين قطار
وبيتكلموا عن فارس أحلامهم
إليسا قالت : نفسي أتجوز ضابط
هيفا قالت : نفسي أتجوز صيني
نانسي قالت :نفسي أتجوز لاعب كرة مشهور
سمعهم واحد 
دخل عليهم وقالهم معاكوا العقيد شونج يونج الشهير بأبوتريكة
   
*

----------


## العالي عالي

الدكتور الذكي
ختيار عمره 90 سنة عم يحكي مع الدكتور وهو مبسوط: "أنا مرتي اللي عمرها 20 سنة حامل... شو رأيك يا دكتور ؟؟". ابتسم الدكتور ورد: "رح أحكيلك هالقصة... صياد راح عالغابة تيصيد نمر، بس بدل ما ياخذ معو البارودة أخذ شمسية. راح هالصياد عالغابة، ولما شاف النمر طلع الشمسية وصوبها عالنمر... وطخ طخ طخ.. النمر وقع ومات"... رد الختيار: "مستحيل يا دكتور !!! أكيد في حدا تاني هو اللي طخ عالنمر". رد الدكتور: "ياعيني عليك...".

----------------------------------------

واحد مسطول راح على مطعم وقال لصاحب المطعم بدي رغيف شوارما من غير سلطة.. صاحب المطعم كمان مسطول قال له من غير سلطة ايه؟ قال له: من غير سلطة بقدونس . صاحب المطعم : ماعنديش سلطة بقدونس اعمله من غير سلطة طحينة؟؟؟

-------------------------------------------

(عجوز عطسة جاءه شد عضلي )

----------


## حلم حياتي

*ههههههههههه
حلوة يا العالي عالي* :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> *ههههههههههه
> حلوة يا العالي عالي*


الله يحلى أيامك يا رب

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشام

اشترى رجل بخيل ثلاث برتقالات، قطع الأولى فوجدها متعفنة فرماها قطع الثانية فوجدها متعفنة فرماها، فأطفأ النور وقطع الثالثة وأكلها.

----------


## أمير الحصن

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

في مرة بنت سألت امها ليش العروس بتلبس ابيض يوم زفافها  
حكت الام عشانت يا بنتي بيكون اسعد يوم في حياتها 
البنت ممممم بدي اقول لعاد ليش العريس بيلبس اسود..

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مرة واحد طنط راح على الجيش 
قام سألة المدرب يا حبيبي لو كنت بالحرب واجاك العدو شو بتعمل 
حكالهم : انا برمي السلاح بوجهه وبحكيله بكرهك بكرهك بكرهك

 :Db465236ff:  
 :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مرة طفيلي قاعد مع حبيبته فلما شاف ابوها جاي من بعيد 
حكا لحبيبته اسمعي لما يجي ابوكي بتحكيلة انه انا اخوكي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

طفيلي الغى العرس قبل 24 ساعه ليش.........؟
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
زهقتوا ما .....
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
انا رح احكيلكم  ليش الغى العرس 
اكتشف انه كروت الدعوة متسربة



***
مرة طفيلي عند القاضي بسألو ليش دهست 51 رجل
حكالة : انا كنت سايق شاحنة بسرعة وعلى تقاطع خرب البريك وكان على اليمين زفة عريس وعلى اليسار رجلين 
القاضي : طب ليش ما دهست الرجلين وبعدت عن الزفة 
الطفيلي : مهو انا هيك فكرت  دهست الاول والثاني شرد عالزفة فألحقته

***************
 واحد بحكي لأبنه .... يا بابا طلعت النتائج روح جيب نتيجتك ... وإذا إنك ناجح بدي اذبحلك خروف   فلما رجع الولد سألو ابوه اه شو صار معك .... قالو والله يا بابا الخروف انكتبله عمر من جديد

****************
واحد صعيدي فحصة الدكتور وكاله معك سرطان بالمخ قال : الله اكبر من وين اجاني المخ

*************

مرة واحد مستعجل اتجوز وحدة مستعجلة خلفوا ولد مو فاضييلهم

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

> * مرة واحد سمع انه الدينار بدة يرخص حوله قروش ونصاص
> 
> * مرة واحد قاعد يتفرج على مباراة ريال مدريد ... سمع المذيع يقول فاول ل(صالح رونالدو) ** قال : تصدقوا  أنا اول مرة ادري انه اسمه الاول صالح 
> ههههههه
> 
> * مرة واحد راح يتحدى اليابانيين في الصناعة قام رجعوة في كرتونه مع كتلوج وريموت وضمان سنه 
> 
> * مرة واحد راح يعزي , وبالعزاء أتأثر كتير  وهوه طالع سأل اخو الميت هوه فيه أمل يرجع
> 
> ...


 :Hah:  :Hah:  :Hah:

----------


## احساس المطر

> * مرة واحد اشترك بمسابقة اسرع رسمة إجا رسم نقطة , حكولة ايش هاي ؟؟ حكالهم هاد فيل جاي من بعيد
> 
> * عجوزتين بدهم يتزوجوا حطوا اعلان تزوج واحدة واحصل على الثانية مجانا
> 
> * في واحد بده يعمل عملية انتحاريه , وقف وسط 50 يهودي ونحر حالة , ماتوا (7) من الضحك
> 
> واحد مسطول جاي على باله يتمسخر , اشترى لامه عصفورين واحد بيغرد والتاني ساكت .. سألته امه ليش التاني ساكت ؟؟ حكالها هاذ الملحن


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

> *  البنت بتسأل امها : ماما ليش العروس بتلبس ثوب ابيض بيوم زفافها ؟. الام : لانه أسعد يوم في حياتها  .... البنت بعد تفكير : اهاااااا  هلأ عرفت ليش العريس بيلبس أسود
> 
> *  سألو واحد : كيف وضعك مع الصيام ؟ قال : والله لولا الوضوء كان متنا من العطش
> 
> * ليش كل ناموستين بيقرصوا مع بعض ؟
> عشان واحد ترفح الحاف والتانيه تقرص
> 
> * مرة واحد اتفق هوه واخته انه يوم النتائج تحكي معه على التلفون عشان التمويه اذا طلع عليه مادة تقلة " بسلم عليك محمد"  ويوم النتائج اتصلت فيه وحكالها اه بشري 
> حكتله بتسلم عليك أمة محمد كلها ........... ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 :Cool(1):  :Cool(1):  :Cool(1):  :Cool(1):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> طفيلي الغى العرس قبل 24 ساعه ليش.........؟
> ^
> ^
> ^
> ^
> ^
> ^
> ^
> ^
> ...



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا الك يا اخت حلا 

والله مو عارف كيف بدي اشكرك 

عشنك نقلتي مواضيعي لهون

بس ياريت تنقليهم كلهم

وشكرا الك

----------


## آلجوري

*
طيب كيف بتنكتو ع الطفايلة هيك !!! 
يمكن أنا متلا أطلع طفيلية !!!*

----------


## zain

_[grade="000000 32CD32 FF0000 008000"]
*نذل وصى عياله وهو فى الانعاش يصيرون أنذل منه قطعوا عنه جهازالتنفس!!


*شوش 
مرشوش 
سن 
دسن 
حاس 
ولاس 
حور 
محصور 

مستانس؟؟؟؟ 
مثل اللاهبل اي شي تقراه؟؟ 

* عجوز تدرس في محو الاميه وكان الموضوع (دخل سالم- خرج سالم)لما تقول المدرسه دخل سالم تغطي العجوز وجهها-خرج سالم تكشف عن وجهها ورجعت البيت سألها زوجها وش درستوا اليوم قالت سالم ماخلانا ندرس داخل طالع علينا[/grade]_
ههههههههههه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهرة النرجس

طفيلي أعطو جوافة يوكلها ,بعد ما أكلها سألو شو رأيك فيها 
حكالهم : زاكية بس الأرز ئلي فيها مش مستوي

----------


## مدحت

واحدة ركبت تكسي سالها السائق على وين    حكتلو انا جوزي ما حكتلو احكليك انتا

----------


## M7MD

مرة قطف عنب فرط من الضحك

----------


## sara

نكت حلوه :Db465236ff:

----------


## الامبراطور

خير الكلام ما قل ودل 
مرة واحد قروي حبيبته اهدته بغبغاء !! 
فعندما سألته شو رأيك بالهدية؟؟؟؟؟؟
قال: والله عادية طعمه نفس طعم الجاج
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## النورس الحزين

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ajluni top

بقولك راشد الماجد قرر يتزوج .. المهم انه راح لامه وقالها : يمه ابيك تخطبيلي ..
قالت : طيب ابشر هات مواصفاتك ..
راشد : قال ابيها حلوة وخشمها يكون طويل ..
قالت امه : اقول اليوم بنروح لعرس وش رايك تجي معنا وتلبس عباه وتنقي لك عروس ..
راشد : اوكيه تم والله ..
عاد راشد لبس طال عمركم العباه وراح مع امه على قاعة الفرح ..
المهم الا راشد شاف وحدة على طلبه , وابدا ما قدر يستنى على طول ركض عليها ..
وقال لها تتزوجيني انا راشد الماجد ..
ردت البنت وقالت :
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-


*اسكت فضحتني .. انا عبد المجيد عبد الله 
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مرة طفيلي عند القاضي بسألو ليش دهست 51 رجل جاوبه :كنت سايق شاحنة بسرعة على تقاطع خرب البريك وكان على اليمين زفة عريس وعلى اليسار رجلين
القاضي: طب ليش ما دهست الرجلين وبعدت عن الزفة 
الطفيلي : أنا هيك (فكرت) دهست الأول والثاني شرد عالزفة فألحقته 


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

قالت الزوجة لزوجها  اذا اطال الضيوف الجلوس من اجل العشاء فافتح لهم التلفزيون
لمشاهدة المسلسل العربي  فان لم ينصرفو وظلو جالسين في انتظار العشاء فغني اهم كما
تفعل في الحمام      :Db465236ff:

----------


## حسناء الربيع

محشش سألوه عندك اخوان حكى كثير حكوله شو اسمائهم حكى كلهم اسمهم محمد الا خالد اسمه فيصل

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة rola 					 
_محشش سألوه عندك اخوان حكى كثير حكوله شو اسمائهم حكى كلهم اسمهم محمد الا خالد اسمه فيصل


حلو
_

----------


## النورس الحزين

واحد سكران دخل على الدار لاقى امة عم بتحترق قال شو الحجة منورة اليوم

----------


## ajluni top

في باص طابقين رايح على الطفيلة طابق للمدخنين وطابق للغير مدخنين طلع واحد بدخن على طابق الي للغير مدخنين حاولو يقنعوه مش راضي يحاولو و يحاولو ما حدا هون إجا واحد طفيلي قال انا بحل المشكلة قالولو طيب قال للمدخن بصوت واطي انت راح وين قالوا انا رايح على الطفيلة قالوا انزل بسرعة هاذا الطابق رايح على الكرك .

----------


## keana

لو يسمعوك اهل الطفيله

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة keana 					 
_لو يسمعوك اهل الطفيله

اولاد عمتي طفايله
_

----------


## ajluni top

*سألوا خليلي : شو اسرع طريقة لعد البقر؟*
*قالهم : بنعد رجليهم وبنقسم على اربعه ....!!*
*سألوا طفيلي : ليش الخلايلة حاملين السلم بالعرض ؟*
*قال : اف وكيف ماشيين بالشارع ؟؟؟!!!*

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلوووووووو

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## روان

مدرس اردني يسأل الطلاب: حيوان بيزحف ببطء شديد !!
أجاب محمد وقال : السلحفاة

قال المدرس: أحسنت يا محمد وين بيشتغل أبوك؟

قال محمد: أبوي دكتور

قال المدرس: شفتوا أولاد الدكاترة شو أذكياء

سأل المدرس سؤال ثاني: ماهو الطائر الذي يتكلم؟

فأجاب عبدالله: الببغاء

فقال المدرس: أحسنت يا عبدالله وين بيشتغل أبوك:

قال عبدالله: أبوي مهندس

قال المدرس : شفتوا أولاد المهندسين شو أذكياء


وبعدين سأل المدرس : ماهو الطائر الذي يبدأ بحرف الــ تاء ؟؟

فأجاب أحد الطلاب : تمســـاح


قال له المدرس: وقف وقف ياغبي أبوك وين بيشتغل ؟؟

قال الطالب : أبوي بيشتغل بالمخابرات !!


قال المدرس : أحسنت!!! .. التمساح اذا شد حيله ممكن يطير... بارك الله فيك ياولدي

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

هيك واقعنا

شكرا روان

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة روان  
_مدرس اردني يسأل الطلاب: حيوان بيزحف ببطء شديد !!
أجاب محمد وقال : السلحفاة

قال المدرس: أحسنت يا محمد وين بيشتغل أبوك؟

قال محمد: أبوي دكتور

قال المدرس: شفتوا أولاد الدكاترة شو أذكياء

سأل المدرس سؤال ثاني: ماهو الطائر الذي يتكلم؟

فأجاب عبدالله: الببغاء

فقال المدرس: أحسنت يا عبدالله وين بيشتغل أبوك:

قال عبدالله: أبوي مهندس

قال المدرس : شفتوا أولاد المهندسين شو أذكياء


وبعدين سأل المدرس : ماهو الطائر الذي يبدأ بحرف الــ تاء ؟؟

فأجاب أحد الطلاب : تمســـاح


قال له المدرس: وقف وقف ياغبي أبوك وين بيشتغل ؟؟

قال الطالب : أبوي بيشتغل بالمخابرات !!


قال المدرس : أحسنت!!! .. التمساح اذا شد حيله ممكن يطير... بارك الله فيك ياولدي 
_


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

واحد بينسى فتح فمه يتاوب نسى كيف يسكره

----------


## دليلة

ثلاثة محششين كانو ورا  العمارة بيحششو خلص الكبريت بعتو واحد منهم يجيب لهم كبريت لف دورة ورا العمارة وقال لهم عندكم كبريت قالو له اجلس بعتنا واحد يجيب

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دليلة  
> _ثلاثة محششين كانو ورا العمارة بيحششو خلص الكبريت بعتو واحد منهم يجيب لهم كبريت لف دورة ورا العمارة وقال لهم عندكم كبريت قالو له اجلس بعتنا واحد يجيب_


 :SnipeR (83): 
 :Smile:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

واحد عصبي بيقول لمراته عايز احكيلك قصة غريبة حصلت معايا النهاردة، من كثر ماهي غريبة مش هاتصدقيها، وهاتقولي عني كذاب، بس انا مش كذاب انتي اللي كذابة انتي وعيلتك كلهم يا وقحة روحي انتي طالق طالق طالق.

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

:Db465236ff:  ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

زوجة صحيت من النوم في نص الليل، مالقيتش جوزها في الأوضة
خرجت تدور عليه لقيته في الصالة واقف قدام النتيجة الي ع الحيطة بيبص في التاريخ وبيعيط
بتقول له مالك يا حبيبي فيه ايه ؟
قال لها فاكرة من خمسة وعشرين سنة لما باباكي اكتشف اللي بينا وقال لي لو ما اتجوزتهاش دلوقتي انا حادخلك السجن تاخد تأبيدة ؟؟
قالت له طبعا فاكرة ودي حاجة تتنسي ؟
قاللها وهو بيعيط أه لو كنت اتسجنت، كان زماني اخدت افراج النهاردة

----------


## عُبادة

> زوجة صحيت من النوم في نص الليل، مالقيتش جوزها في الأوضة
> خرجت تدور عليه لقيته في الصالة واقف قدام النتيجة الي ع الحيطة بيبص في التاريخ وبيعيط
> بتقول له مالك يا حبيبي فيه ايه ؟
> قال لها فاكرة من خمسة وعشرين سنة لما باباكي اكتشف اللي بينا وقال لي لو ما اتجوزتهاش دلوقتي انا حادخلك السجن تاخد تأبيدة ؟؟
> قالت له طبعا فاكرة ودي حاجة تتنسي ؟
> قاللها وهو بيعيط أه لو كنت اتسجنت، كان زماني اخدت افراج النهاردة


 :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## النورس الحزين

يسلموووووووو للجميع

----------


## النورس الحزين

مشكوووووورين  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## سويتر

ههههههههههههههه
يسلمو كتير والله ضحكنا بما في الكفاية



مرة واحد طفيلي اتجوز وحدة طفيلية وراحو شهر العسل ع العقبة فالعروس بتقول للعريس حبيبي خلينا نعمل زي الافلام انا بركض وانت بتلحقني 
قالها ماشي 
وصارت تركض العروس وهو يلحق بيها ويضل يلحق بيها تاااااااااااااا وصلو ع دارهم

----------


## السندباد

*أحدث الطرق لتبليغ الوفاة …. من الطفيلة* 



محمد عسكري بالجيش ... توفي أبوه طلبوا من قائد سريته الطفيلي ان يخبره
بدبلوماسية عشان ما ينصدم
قائد السرية وقف بالنص .... وحكى " اللي أبوه عايش يروح عاليمين، واللي أبوه
ميت عالشمال "
محمد وقف عاليمين طبعا لانه ما عرف انه أبوه مات
قائد السريه " محمد .... عالشمال ياحمار عالشمال"
_______________________________________
وحده جوزها مات .... طلبو من صديق جوزها الطفيلي يخبرها باسلوبه .. راح عليها
حكالها
- الطفيلي :بتعرفي بدي احكيلك شغله عن جوزك .....
- المراة: ايش هي ؟؟؟ احكي ...
- الطفيلي: اتجوز عليكي
- المراة: ايش ؟؟؟ شو بتقول ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لاااااااااااااااااا ..... ينع*** ابو
اخ*** ***** بيييييب بييييب
- الطفيلي : لا لا بمزح معك .. هو بس مات
________________________________________
وحده جوزها مات بحادث .... الشرطي اللي كشف على الحادث طفيللي وفكر بطريقه
يخبرها باسلوب حلو
حكالها :
" انتي أرملة محمد ؟؟؟ "
حكاتلو " لا "
قالها " تشارطي ؟؟ "
___________________________________________
وحدة ابنها مات .... جوزها بده يخبرها بطريقته .. حكالها ابنك امبارح بتبصبص ع
بنت الجيران من الشباك .
الام : " الله يقصف عمره "
الاب: " ما هو قصفه وخلص "
____________________________________________
وحده جوزها متغرب ... بشتغل برا ... الله أخد وداعته .. ومات..
حكو لصاحبه (طبعا طفيلي) يبلغ مرته وما يصدمها ... راح عليها وحكالها:
" كيفك ام محمد .. ايمتى شفتي جوزك آخر مره "
ام محمد: " والله من اربع شهور"
" تفّي على وجهي اذا بتشوفيه مره ثانيه "
____________________________________
الدكتور للزوجة الطفيلية: بدي احكيلك شغلة اختي بس على انفراد....
بتعرفي الامراض موجودة منذ الازل....
والامراض الصعبة كمان ....
والعلم بحاول دايما يتغلب عليها ومرات بنجح ومرات بفشل...
وزوجك عنده سرطان بالدم ولهلأ العلم ما لقي دوا شافي بسرعه لهالمرض.....
فديروا بالكم عليه وشوي شوي معه , وخبروا المعلومة شوية شوية....
رجعت الزوجه عند زوجها ...
الزوج: شو قالك الدكتور؟
الزوجة: قالي حكي بالطب مافهمتوا, بس اللي فهمتوا انك راح تموت

----------


## السندباد

طانطات استحوا على حالهن وقرروا يطلعوا بمظاهرة احتجاج ضد إسرائيل قاموا رفعوا لافتات مكتوب عليها: تفو عليكي يا إسرائيل ... عن جد عن جد ما بقى فينا نتحمل سنكرز دروبس...بدنا نحرر القدس




واحد طانط أكل قتلة مرتبة من واحد قبضاي وشعر بإنو كرامتو انجرحت. راح لملم كل رفقاتو الطانطات وأخدهن معو لعند القبضاي وقرب منو بكل ثقة وقللو: 


شايف كل رفقاتي هدول؟ هدول كلهن كلهن زعلانين منك. :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 








واحد طانط سأل رفيقو:


- توتو فيك تكسر هل البسكويتة بإيدك؟


- طبعاً أكيد. شوف...




حاول توتو يكسر البسكويتة بس ما قدر قام اتطلع برفيقو وقللو: 




- يا غشاش ليش ما قلتلي إنها محشية؟؟؟؟  :SnipeR (30): 



واحد طانط مرتو عم تولد بالمستشفى (!!!) وعم تصرخ كتير من الوجع وهو واقف جنبها عم يضرب حالو ويقول 'أنا السبب... أنا السبب!!!'

----------


## السندباد

مره خليلي كل مايلمس مكان بجسمو بوجعو لما راح عالمستشفى لقو اصبعو مكسور

----------


## السندباد

مره واحد مسطول قاعد بيحشش مع مراته لغايه ما نسيوا نفسهم وفجأه حد خبط عليهم فقامت الزوجه وقالت جوزى فقام جوزها ونط من الشباك

----------


## السندباد

محشش قاعد يتفرج مباراة ريال مدريد ..سمع المذيع يقول فاول لصالح رونالدو قال : بتصدقو اليوم فقط عرفت ان اسم رونالدو الاول هو صالح :Icon31:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

خمسه محششين يصلوا واحد منهم عطس وقال الحمد لله.. قال الثاني يرحمك الله . قال الثالث مايجوز تتكلمو في الصلاه .. قال الرابع كلكم صلاتكم باطله قال الخامس الحمد لله أنا ما تكلمت ----- 

في واحد محشش بسوق عتكسي وقفته وحدة قالتله : بدي أروح  على السوق ؟ رد عليها : روحي بس لا تتأخري -----

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _
> 
> في واحد محشش بسوق عتكسي وقفته وحدة قالتله : بدي أروح  على السوق ؟ رد عليها : روحي بس لا تتأخري -----
> _


 ذكاء بصراحه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

*الحشّاش والشبح*


_في حشاش بدّو يستأجر بيت وما نصحوه فيه لإنو فيه شبح بخوّف_

_بس ما سمع كلامهم واستأجر البيت!!_
_أجا الليل .. قام الشبح وقال لأصحابو بدّي أطلع أخوّفو_
_طلع الشبح وقعد جنب المحشش وسألو: ممكن سيجارة ؟_
_اتطّلع فيه المحشش وقال: تفضل_

_نزل الشبح عند أصحابو وهو معصّب وحكالهم: ما خاف!!_





_رجعالشبح نتّف حالو وخلاّ الدم يشرشر من جلدو وطلع عند الحشاش وسألو كمان مرّة: ممكن سيجارة ؟_

_اتطّلع فيه المحشش وقال: تفضل_
_إنجنّ الشبح ونزل عند أصحابو وحكالهم: هالمرّة رح أموّتو من الرعب ...... قامشال عيونو ولف راسو وكسر إيدو وطلع عند الحشاش وسألو: ممكن سيجارة؟_

_اتطّلع فيه المحشش وقال: تفضل..._ 



_الشبح طلعت في راسو نخلة من القهر وطار عقلو ونزل تحت وطلع العامود الفقري وخلاّ جلدو مشرشر وقلب عيونو وطلع عند المحشش_

_وسألو: ممكن سيجارة ؟!_

_اتطّلع فيه المحشش وحكالو:_


_مش ملاحظ إنو الدخان قاعديضرّك!!_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

وحدة بتقول لجوزها : حبيبي شو رايك ندبح خروفين بمناسبة عيد زواجنا رد عليها وحكالها: شو ذنب الخاروفين بغلطة ارتكبها حمار من عشرين سنة!

----------


## عُبادة

> *الحشّاش والشبح*
> 
> 
> _في حشاش بدّو يستأجر بيت وما نصحوه فيه لإنو فيه شبح بخوّف_
> 
> _بس ما سمع كلامهم واستأجر البيت!!_
> _أجا الليل .. قام الشبح وقال لأصحابو بدّي أطلع أخوّفو_
> _طلع الشبح وقعد جنب المحشش وسألو: ممكن سيجارة ؟_
> _اتطّلع فيه المحشش وقال: تفضل_
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
هههههههههههههه
من الاخر

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*وحده* *طلعت بسيارة تكسي شفيرها محشش*



*قالت له: ام اذينة**
**قالها: ابو اشرف* 


*طالب جنن استاذ الجغرافيا و هو يسأله خط الاستواء فاست لينك و لا موبايلكم**
*


*محشش سال صاحبه: كيف الوالد؟؟؟ بعدين اتذكر انو ميت.... راح ساله: طب هو بعده بنفس المقبرة؟؟؟؟**
*


*واحد ماشي بالطريق..... و هو ماشي داس على ضفدع, قام طلعوا عيون الضفدع من راسه, ... قام قاله: شووووووووووووووو شااااااااااااايفك تفاجئت*


*طفيليتاجر مخدرات... نزل اعلان بالجريده: عنا طحين من اللي باليبالك**
*


*ثلاثهكذابينقال الاول: أنا الي ملون البحرالاحمرقال الثاني: أنا الي ذابح البحرالميتقال الثالث: تعرفوا المحيطالهندي؟؟قالوا: نعم !قال: أناكفيله looool**
*


*واحدسلطي اول مرة بحكي مع بنت, بقلها: يا الله شو انه صوتك**
baby face*

*
محشش بيحكي مع حالو :ضفدع بالصحن؟ لا أرنب بالسطلّ لا لا أكيدتمساح بالبانيو ! احسن اشي اتصل بالدكتور.. ألو دكتور شواسم المرض الليعندي؟؟الدكتور: هاي عاشر مرة تسألني... معكسرطان بالحوض 

**
**
*

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

واحد دخل الجيش 
سأله القائد اذا اجالك العدو بدو يقتلك شو بتعمل 
 قال برفع المسدس وبطخه
 افرض دبابة جاية ترمي عليك قنبلة 
 قال له بفجرها 
 طيب افرض طيارة جاية ترمي عليك صواريخ 
 قاله له برمي عليه قنبلة وبوقعها 
 طيب افرض 200 جندي من العدو جايين يطخوك شو بتعمل 
 قال له الله يلعن ابو هيك جيش اللي ما فيه غيري

----------


## زهره التوليب

*واحد قال لابنه: اطلع اسقي الزرع**قال الولد: بس الدنيا عم تمطر**قال أبوه: لا تعملها حجة خود  الشمسية و اطلع*
*=======**وحده عم تقول لزوجها: ياريتني أخدت ابليس ولا أخدتك**قلها: ما بجوز أخ ياخد أخته*
 ================   *
زوجه عم تقول لزوجها : أسلوبك صاير زفت معي هالأيام
رد عليها: على سيرة الزفت شو أخبار أبوكي*    ========================*
شو وجه الشبه بين الجزر والبنطلون الضيق؟
الاثنين بقووووا النظر !* 
*===========
بدوي راح عالسينما و ماشاف الفيلم .. ليش ؟؟
قعد يسلم عالناس اللي بالصالة* 
*==========
واحد ندل قالوا له: بدك أبوك يموت وتورثه؟
قال: لأ بدي ينقتل ويموت منشان أخد الديه و الورثه* 
*============
محشش عم يسأل رفيقه : تخيل تقوم الصبح تلاقى حالك ميت!
قال : والله بنتحر* 
 =====================*
منتخب الهند عم يلعبوا مباراة ، عطاهم الحكم ( كورنر ) فتحوا فيه محل سمبوسه وفلافل* 
*=========
رواد فضاء هبطوا على القمر اجاهن هندي وقلهن : بابا غسل صاروخ؟؟* 
 ==================================   
*سألو محشش شو بتسوي اذا رشو كيماوي؟ قال بسوي حالي نايم
*
محشش يدهن حيط قاله واحد حط تحتك جريده, قال لا عادي بطول هيك
*
طفيلي مشترك في مسابقة أسرع رسمة, رسم نقطة وقال: هذا فيل جاي من بعيد
*
محشش انحرق نقلوه على قسم العظام ليش ؟؟؟؟؟ اخوه طفاه بكريك
*
محشش اشترى موبايل حكى لأخوه اكتبلي مسج انت خطك احلى من خطي
*
اثنين محششين بتكلمو الاول حكى  للثاني اليوم شفتلك فيل زهري طاير .. قالو الثاني بس بلاش زهري تختنتها يازلمه
*

سألو محشش شو الطير الي يبدأ اسمه بحرف الكاف ؟؟ قال كنتاكي
*
حكوا لمحشش في الصين كل دقيقة بنولد واحد قال تطور مو زي عندنا كل تسع شهور
*
واحد نذل عرف رقم موبايل جني صار كل شوي يبعتلو مسج آية الكرسي
*
واحد محشش ولدت مرتو الساعة 3 وش الصبح جابت بنت راح دبحها قال ما عندي بنات تجي وش الصبح*

----------


## M.Ballack

وحده عم تقول لزوجها: ياريتني أخدت ابليس ولا أخدتكقلها: ما بجوز أخ ياخد أخته



زوجه عم تقول لزوجها : أسلوبك صاير زفت معي هالأيام
رد عليها: على سيرة الزفت شو أخبار أبوكي 


اكثر ثنتين حلوات

يسلمزا زهرة

----------


## غسان

*
زوجه عم تقول لزوجها : أسلوبك صاير زفت معي هالأيام
رد عليها: على سيرة الزفت شو أخبار أبوكي 
*

----------


## The Gentle Man

*بدوي تزوج بدوية كتب الخيمة بإسمها .. 



 


*فرخة اتجوزت فيل .. جابوا تـشكـِن فيليه .. 




*واحد سباك نفسه اتسدت غرقت الشقة ...




*نذل يبكي في جنازة , سألوه تعرفه ؟ 



قال: لا بس سمعت ان البكاء يعذب الميت 




*مرة مذيعة عملت عملية في ظهرها... شالولها فقرة .. وحطوا برنامج !!




*مرة واحد حشاش بيلعب كورة اخد الكورة على صدرة طلعها من منخيره




*واحد حانوتي ربنا فتحها عليه وفتح محل فكهاني.. كل يوم في المحل يقعد ينادي : *المووووووز* علينا حق !!!





*سالوا سائق : مين المطربين المفضلين عندك ؟؟؟



قال : مايكل داتسون ، مازدا الرومي ، اسكودا الشمالي. 




*مرة واحد حاطط راسة فى بلاعة , صاحبه بيقول له بتعمل ايه , فرد عليه : بفكر بعمق 




*واحد بيقول لخطيبته لما ازمرلك انزلي قالتله هو انت اشتريت سيارة .



قالها: لأ , اشتريت زمارة ( زامور )




*مرة واحد بيقول لمراته اعملي حسابك هنتغدى بره رجع من الشغل لقاها حاطة الاكل في الشارع .




*واحد احول بيعاكس وحده حوله بيقولها: والله العظيم انتو الثلاثه أحلى من بعض




قالته: والله العظيم انتو الثلاثه قللات الادب





*مرة بنت قالت لامها : هو السمك بياكل سردين؟



قالت: ايوة



قالت لها : ازاي بيفتح العلبة؟؟




*ولد بيقول لابيه عايز 2جنية علشان رايح عند محمدين 



فقال الاب تاخد جنية وتروح عند محمد




*مره واحد كسلان اوى راح يحلق فالحلاق بيقله شعر ولا دقن قاله 



دقن قام الحلاق قاله طب ارفع راسك قاله خلاص خليها شعر




*مرة واحد من كتر حبه للموبيلات جاب بنت سماها شريحة




*واحد بيقول لامه الراجل ده بيبوس اختى ليه قالت اصله هيتجوزها 



قالها: امال بابا هيتجوز الخدامه امتى




*مرة ولد صغير راح لجارته وطلب منها انها توريه لسانها فسألتة ليه ؟



فقالها: عشان ماما بتقول ان لسانك زي العقربة




*فريق نمل بيلعب ومن ضمنهم صرصار لية...؟



لاعب اجنبى




*حرامى دخل شقة علشان يسرق لقا واحدة تخينة اوى , 



اعدت علي صدره و كتمت نفسه ,وقالت لابنها نادى ابوك من القهوة



فرد الحرامى قال : بسرعة يالا 




*واحد ماشى ورا وحدة قالها الحلوة وراها مشوار قالتلة لا وراها حمار




*مره واحد فتح الباب وقعد يصرخ بيقول حماتى هترمى نفسها من الشباك 



قالولو: وانت زعلان ليه ؟ 



قالهم: الشباك مش راضى يتفتح




*مرة ترزى ماشى فى حتة مقطوعة خيطها





*محشش بيسأل محشش: الثعلب ببيض ولا بيولد؟ قاله:الثعلب



مكار توقع منه أي شي

----------


## محمد العزام

محشش تمدحه خطيبته تقوله:إنت بطل شجاع وفارس الفرسان.قال: بتعرفي إني كنت شهيد بحرب الخليج





فيه بطه محششه راحت لراعي بقاله قالت:عندك عنب 
قال:لا
راحت ورجعت مره ثانيه 
وقالت:عندك عنب
قال:ما بتفهمي ما عندي و إذا رجعتي بربطك بحبل عباب المحل 
راحت وبعد شوي رجعت 
وقالت:عندك حبل 
قال:لا
قالت:طيب فيه عنب! 





ولد يسأل أبوه المحشش :شو برج ايفل قال أبوه ما بعرف 
قال طيب وشو السيراميك قال أبوه*ما بعرف*
*قال طيب وشو الايميل قال ما**بعرف*
*قال طيب وشي العولمه قال**ما بعرف*
*قالت امه لا تزعج ابوك قال ابوه لا خلي الولد**يستفيد* 






محشش سايق إسعاف في الحرب نقل 35*قتيل ...*
*سمع في الراديو سقوط 30 قتيل ! وقف وفتح الباب وقال: الخمسه اللي عم يستهبلو ينزلون فورا !*



واحد بعث رسالة فاضية لأهله في الهند ليش ؟ يا سيدي قال زعلان منهم وبدوش يحكي معهم

----------


## زهره التوليب

> *واحد بيقول لخطيبته لما ازمرلك انزلي قالتله هو انت اشتريت سيارة .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> قالها: لأ , اشتريت زمارة ( زامور )


شو اهبل هاد؟ :Db465236ff: 




> فيه بطه محششه راحت لراعي بقاله قالت:عندك عنب 
> قال:لا
> راحت ورجعت مره ثانيه 
> وقالت:عندك عنب
> قال:ما بتفهمي ما عندي و إذا رجعتي بربطك بحبل عباب المحل 
> راحت وبعد شوي رجعت 
> وقالت:عندك حبل 
> قال:لا
> قالت:طيب فيه عنب!




البطه هاي بتذكرني باشيااااااااااء كتير  :Cry2: 
بس حلوه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_محشش تمدحه خطيبته تقوله:إنت بطل شجاع وفارس الفرسان.قال: بتعرفي إني كنت شهيد بحرب الخليج





فيه بطه محششه راحت لراعي بقاله قالت:عندك عنب 
قال:لا
راحت ورجعت مره ثانيه 
وقالت:عندك عنب
قال:ما بتفهمي ما عندي و إذا رجعتي بربطك بحبل عباب المحل 
راحت وبعد شوي رجعت 
وقالت:عندك حبل 
قال:لا
قالت:طيب فيه عنب! 





ولد يسأل أبوه المحشش :شو برج ايفل قال أبوه ما بعرف 
قال طيب وشو السيراميك قال أبوهما بعرف
قال طيب وشو الايميل قال مابعرف
قال طيب وشي العولمه قالما بعرف
قالت امه لا تزعج ابوك قال ابوه لا خلي الولديستفيد 






محشش سايق إسعاف في الحرب نقل 35قتيل ...
سمع في الراديو سقوط 30 قتيل ! وقف وفتح الباب وقال: الخمسه اللي عم يستهبلو ينزلون فورا !



واحد بعث رسالة فاضية لأهله في الهند ليش ؟ يا سيدي قال زعلان منهم وبدوش يحكي معهم
_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

*صخره وقعت من فوق عماره ولوح القزاز اللي تحت ما انكسر ليه؟؟

لأن الصخره ما وقعت على القزاز
- - - -
طيب دجاجه تعبر الشارع ماتت فجأة ليه؟؟

لأن الصخره وقعت عليها.
- - - -
في واحد حاطط جنبه كوب شاي وهو نايم ؟؟

لأن الشاي منبه
- - - -
طيب ليه حاطط جنب كوب الشاي فنجال قهوة ؟؟

عشان اذا ما رن الشاي
- - - -
طيب ليه يحط كوب مي فاضي وكوب مي مليان؟؟

عشان يمكن يشرب ويمكن ما يشرب.
- - - -
واحد يحط سكر على الكرسي قبل لا يقعد ،، ليش ؟؟

عشان تكوون القعده حلوووة ،،


شي طاير بالسما وعم بقول مياوووووو ،، شو هو ؟؟

قطة بيضاء ، مضروووبة بالشلووت
- - - -
طيب شي أسود و طاير بالسما وبقوول مياووووو ، شو هو ؟

غراب أهبل
- - - -
طيب حاجه زرقا طايره بالسما ،، شو هي ؟؟

ذبانه لابسه بنطلووون جينز أزرق
- - - -
طيب حاجه سودا وفيها خط أحمر وطايره في السما من الشرق الى الغرب، وشو هي ؟؟

ذبانه لابسه فستان وحاطه روج أحمر ، ورايحه زواج وحده من صديقاتها
- - - -
طيب حاجه سودا وفيها خط أحمر وطايره بالسما من الغرب الى الشرق،، شو هي ؟؟

نفس الذبانه نسيت حاجه في البيت وراحت تجيبها
- - - -
حاجه ضعيفه وطووويله ولونها أبيض شو هيه ؟؟

خيط أبيض
- - - -
طيب حاجه ضعيفه وطوووويله ولونها أسود وش هي ؟؟

ظل الخيط الابيض

- - - -
طيب ليه القطار يوقف بالمحطة ؟؟

لأنه ما يعرف يجلس
- - - -
طيب ليه يمشي مرررة ثانيه ؟؟

لأنه زهق من الوقوووف
- - - -
طيب بيضه وقعت من الطياره وما انكسرت ليش ؟؟

ربك ستر
- - - -


طيب كيف نصيد الفيل الاحمر؟؟

نصيده ببندقية الفيل الاحمر
- - - -
والفيل الاخضر ،، كيف نصيده ؟؟

نستناه الى أن ينضج ونصيده ببندقيه الفيل الاحمر
- - - -
طيب كيف نصيد الفيل الازرق ؟؟

نسوي له حركه محرجه ،، واذا صار وجهه احمر نصيده ببندقيه الفيل الاحمر0
- - - -
كيف نقعد 4 فيله في كامري ؟؟

نركب 2 وراء 2 قدام
- - - -
طيب ومين الي يسوووق ؟؟

الي معاه رخصه 0
- - - -
طيب كيف نركب 8 فيله في سياره شبح ؟؟

نبيع الشبح ،، ونشتري سيارتين كامري ونركب في كل سياره 2 وراء و 2 قدام
- - - -
شو هي الحاجه الي تطفو على سطح الماء وأول حرف منها ق ؟

قطعة خشب خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
- - - -
طيب شو هي الحاجه الي تطفو على سطح الماء وأول حرف منها ب ؟

برضه قطعة خشبه كككككككككككككككككك
- - - -
طيب وش هي الحاجه الي تطفو على سطح الماء وأول حرف منها ن؟؟

نفس قطعة الخشب ذبحتني ههههههههههههه
- - - -
أجل شو هي الحاجه الي تطفو على سطح الماء وأول حرف منها هـ ؟

هي هي نفس قطعة الخشب ويلييييييييييييييييييي
- - - -
طيب شو هي الحاجه الي تطفو على سطح الماء وأول حرف منها ي ؟

يا أخي انت ما بتفهم ، قلتلك قطعة الخشب*

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

في مرة واحد محشش ماسك خفاش وفارط من الضحك 
بسألوا الناس ليش بتضحك
حكى اول مرة اشوف فار لابس عبايه

*************


ليش كل ناموستين بيقرصوا مع بعض؟

عشان وحدة ترفع اللحاف والتانية تقرص

----------


## mylife079

مرة واحد طلبوا منه اثبات ملكية البيت ... جاب صورته وهو بيشطف الحوش

----------


## محمد العزام

مرة واحد طلبوا منه اثبات ملكية البيت ... جاب صورته وهو بيشطف الحوش

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

هاي عنجد تحشيش

----------


## mylife079

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

كوافيرة لبنانية بتسأل طفيلية : بدك ميك اب ؟؟ 
قالت : اذا فيه ميرندا علب احسن

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مريض بالمستشفى كل من يطلع من عنده يـضحك ((قصة طريـفة وواقعيـة))


جلس ذلك الرجل على السرير الابيض ... في احدى المستشفيات في بلدنا الحبيبه ... 
وكان كل جسمه شاش ورجلينه كلها جبس 
وما تسمع الا تآآآآوهاااااااته 
مغير يون من الاوجاع اللي فيه
عاد انا قلت يمكن انه مسوي حادث قوي 
او انه محترق او او او ... الخ

المهم جت الساعه 4 العصر 
وبدا وقت الزياره

انا استغربت من شي غريييييييب مره
كل من جاء يزور هالشخص يطلع من عنده ميت من الضحك 

انا جاني الفضول وقلت وش السالفه
وعلى هالحال كل من جاء وسلم عليه ما تسمع الا ضحكهم من ورا الستاير

انا قلت لازم اعرف وش السالفه 

انتهى وقت الزياره
وانقز له على طول 
واتشافا له واقوله الحمد لله على السلامه
عسى ماشر ومن هالكلام 
وانا كل همي اعرف ليش يضحكون 

المهم قلت له: انا اشوف اللي يجونك ما يرحون من عندك الا و ضحكهم واصل اخر المستشفى ... قال لي : هههههههههه ليـش عاد أنت حاسدنا على الضحكه .... قلت له : لا يـا أخوي مهوب كذاك السالفه والله لو عندك مليون كان يمكن أحسدك! ... بس اضحكوا عادي خذوا راحتكم بس بغيت اعرف السر يعني .... اذا ما عندك مانع ... قال لي : طيـب ولا يهمك ... انت مثل ما تشوفني مكسر ومربط بالشاش ..
قلت له : أيـوه والله ... الله يشفيك...

قال لي : يا طويل العمر انا ساكن في شقه في الدور الثاني ... وعندي بلكونه مامن زيـنها ... واذا نمت فتحت باب البلكونه .. وطفيـت النور ... وتسدحت على السرير ..
ويوم نمت على السرير .. وغصت في اعماق اعماق نومي ... حلمت اني في يوم القيامه ... وحلمت مثل ما تقول ان الناس في مكان مثل موقف الباصات وفيه باصات رايحه للجنه وباصات رايحه للنار !!! .... المهم الجماعه ينادون بالاسامي . فلان بن فلانه باص النار ... فلان بن فلانه باص الجنه .. وهكذا 
فلان بن فلانه ...هه هذا اسمي .. وقلبي يـدق و يـدق... رووح باص الجنه .... اووووووووووووه الحمد لله ارتحت 
ومشيـت ادور على الباص اللي مكتوب عليه الى الجنه ... وحصلته ودخلت فيه ... مشيـنا بالباص وبعد فترة جاتنا لوحه مكتوب عليها (الجنه 50 كيلوا) (النار 100 كيلوا) 
وهذا وحنا مع اللوحات . والله ونتعدى الجنه ... قلت يمكن السواق يـعرف مكان لباب ثاني ....
شوي وشفت النار 15 كيلوا ... وبعد شوي النار 10 كيلوا ... وكل شوي نقرب من النار ... يا رجال وش السالفه .. المشكله الناس ساكتيـن وما حد قلق في الباص الا انا .....قلت بدخل عالسواق وشفته معطيني ظهره ... إيـه إإإيـه أنت وين رايح ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!! ... قال لي بدون ما يلتفت : رايح النار يا حبيبي ...... قلت له : ويـش انا من اهل الجنه .. وليـش توديني النار يا وجه النحس!!!....
والتفت لي ... طلع هو ابليس !!! .. الله يلعنك ... انا من اهل الجنه .. يا ملعون لا توديني النار .. انا من اهل الجنه .... والله العظيم اني من اهل الجنه .. تو من شوي قايلين اسمي ... وقف يا ملعون ... وقف يا ملعون ... وهذا انا 
أصورخ... وهو بانواع الضحكات الشريره هاهاهاهاها ... هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها .. هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها . .. قلت له يا ملعون وقف !!! أبي انزل !!! ... قال : والله الباص هذا مبرمج على انه ما يوقف الا في النار ... تبي تنزل أقفز منه .... وركضت على الباب وفتحته ... وهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووو وووب 
مع البلكونه للشارع

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههه
حلوة احمد

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

حماة مش راضية بعروسة ابنها يعني مو حابيتها
...وقفت قبالها بالعرس و....


آويها يلي قاعدة بحد ابني .....
آويها ما فيكي شي عاجبني.....
اويها هلأ بتحكي حبني
اويها بكرة بتحكي كبني
اويها و ان ما مشيتي دغري
اويها لتلاقي بيت الضرة مبني
لولولولولوليش



قامت ردت عليها العروس وقالت...


آويها وحيات شالك وشنشالك..
آويها بعد اسبوع لافضالك
اويها و ان شاء الله فال الله و لا فالك
و اويها و داء الفالج جالك 
اويها لاشغل بالك و انهب مالك
اويها و ابنك ما بيهنالك
اويها و بعدها لافرجيكي حالك
لولولولولوليش


*******************

في واحد راح يتعلم سواقة .....!!! 



طلع أول درس مع المدرب 



قال له المدرب: تحرك .. فتحرك بدون ما يعطي غمّاز 

قال له المدرب: ولك يا حمار بتعطي غمّاز بعدين بتمشي .. انزعج الزلمة 
وفكر كيف يحكي معه هيك.. 

المهم طنش ومشى وصار بدو يتجاوز عن شاحنة .. فتجاوز بدون ما يتطلع وراه 

قال له المدرب: ولك يا حمار بتتطلع وراك قبل ما تتجاوز ... كمان انزعج 
الزلمة وفكر كيف يحكي معه هيك..

برضو طنش ومشى وكان قدامه اشارة ضوئية ضاوية أصفر .. قام شد وقطعها .

قال له المدرب: ولك يا حمار الاشارة الصفرا يعني هدئ السرعة مش شد 

الزلمة فقعت معه وقال للمدرب: بديش أتدرب سواقة رجعني محل ما أخذتني 

المهم نزلوا وتبادلوا الأماكن, وشغل المدرب السيارة وتحرك بدون ما يعطي 
غمّاز 

شافه شرطي وخلاه يوقف.. أجا الشرطي لعند المدرب وقله: الحق مش 
عليك .... الحق على الحمار الي قاعد جنبك


*********************

----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا حلوة كثير  :Cry2:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

محشش يصنع خلطة سرية للتخلص من النمل:









"""""""" أخلط قطع رخام صغيرة مع فلفل أسود وسكر """""""""





















يأتي النمل ليأكل السكر




فيعطس من رائحة الفلفل




فيرتطم رأسه بالرخام 




فيموووووووووووووووت

----------


## ابو عوده

واحد طفيلي حكا لعروستة شو كانو يدلعوكي وانت صغيرة حكتلوا ميمي 
حكتلو 
 وانت ؟ 
حكالها 
ابو خنانة

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

نادى الرئيس حسني رئيس الوزراء عاطف عبيد 



وقال : عاطف ..مين أحسن انا والا عبد الناصر ؟؟ 



عاطف : انتا أحسن دا عبد الناصر كان بيخاف من السوفييت وانت لا !! 



الريس : عفارم عليك . . طب من أحسن انا والا السادات ؟؟ 



عاطف : ودي عيزا كلام ..... داالسادات كان بيخاف من الأمريكان وانتا لأ .. 



الريس : طب دلوقتي قولي ....... مين أحسن انا والا . عـمـر بن الخطــــــــــــــــاب ؟ ؟؟؟ 
عاطف : الله ودي عايزه كلام .. دا عمر بن الخطاب كان بيخاف مـــــــن ربنــــــــــــا

----------


## فارس الأحلام

هههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت الشام

معتز صاريمشي بالشقلوب من كتر ما هو زكرت وبيشتري أفانتي اتوماتيك بالتقسيط مشان يشفط بالحارة


أبو غالب صار يبيع بطاقات شحن للموبايلات سيريتل وmtn وبيصرخ: 

الصبح اشتروك وعالسهرة خلصوك.


عصام بكمل دكتوراه طب وبشتغل بمستشفى الضبع وبعد الدوام بيفتح كوافير نسواني


أبو النار بيروح يعمل شوية عمليات تجميل حتى يشيل تشطيبات أبوشهاب من على وجهه وبيفتح ورشة طورنجي وحدادة


أبو حاتم بفتح بدال القهوة إنترنت كافيه و بفتح جنبها صالة بلياردو.


وكل نسوان الحارة بيكبوا الببور الأخرس وبيجيبوا فرن وتار


والثوار بجيبلهم ابو شهاب اسلحة نووية من ايران وكوريا الشمالية.


أبو بشير بقلب المخبز تبعه آلي وبفتح جنبه مطعم معجنات شامية
وشاورما.


فريال بتتعرف على واحد من حارة الماوي عالأنترنت(عالتشات) وبيحبوا بعض والعرس بالجزء القادم








أبو شهاب بينكمش عم يهرب شاشات سامسونج وبينحط بسجن تدمر 15 سنة وبيعمل تاتو على كتفوا وبيكتب الشام شامك ولو الزمن ضامك



أبو حسن بيشتري 50 موتور سنفور مشان يعطيون لشباب الحارة لتحرير أبو شهاب






وكلوا كرمال الشام وأهل الشام.

يتبع في الجزء الخامس عشر

----------


## بنت الشام

مدير ونائبه تخفوا وسألوا موظف : شو رأيك بالمدير ونائبه .. ؟! 
قال : الإثنين زفت ..
كشفوا عن وجوههم ..
تابع الموظف :
والثلاثاء ملل ..
والأربعاء تعب ...
والخميس إرهاق ...
والجمعة والسبت ما بصدق يخلصوا عشان بكون كثير مشتاق للمدير ونائبه .. !!

----------


## بنت الشام

إذا بدك البنات يلحقوك
أقسم باالله بيلحقوك 
*أنزل شوي*







*كمان شوي*









*شو صار فيك لسه >>>>>>>>>>مو مسدء؟؟*







*عم قلك والله بيلحقوك* 










*صدقني بيلحقوك 
**بس شلوون*








*أنزل>>> نزلنا<<< كمان* 











*لاتؤل تعبت >>>>>>>>>>بيعينك الله* 




*طيب يا الله برحمك أنزل بس شوي*











*أقولك:أشتغل حرامي شنط وأكيد رح يلحقوك* 
*ههههههههه*



*تعيشوا وتاكلوا غيرها*

----------


## بنت الشام

في الطائرة السورية 
بعد الإقلاع ... 

الكابتن في المايكرفون يرحب بالركاب 
ويقدم لهم بعض النصائح والمعلومات ... 
وفجأة ... يصرخ مذعورا ً ... 



آخ آخ آخ 
شو هاد 
لا حول ولا قوة إلا الله 
العمى .... رحنا فيها !!! 
صمت ثقيل في الطائرة بين الركاب لا ححس ولا خبر 


ثم يـُسمع صوت الكابتن مرة ثانية وهو يقول : 
أنا آسف المضيفة دلقت كاسة الشاي السخنة عليي 
ولو تشوفوا شو صار ببنطلوني الأبيض من قدام ....!


يصيح أحد الركاب : تضرب انت وبنطلونك 


تعا شوف بنطلوناتنا شو صار فيها :Db465236ff:

----------


## odali4ever

ههههههههههههه
 مشكوري على النكت 
قالك واحد سأل اخر ايش معني سبيل 
قالط /طريق 
طيب و شو يعني سلسبيل 
قاله 
طرطريق 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ميرنا

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Db465236ff:  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تيتو

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ستة أفلام جديدة خاصة للأزواج، والعرض مستمر مدى الحياة


زوجتي قنوعة..........................خيالي

القرار بيد الزوج.......................تاريخي

الذهاب إلى السوق....................دراما 

متأخر ليه.............................حربي

وين المصروف..........................أكشن

حماتي عندنا............................رعب

----------


## عُبادة

:Bl (35):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> 


 :SnipeR (30): 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

:Smile:

----------


## عُبادة

> 


 :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مين ما بخاف من مرتو؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

رجال في المقهى قالهم واحد:

يلي بيخاف من زوجته يروح يقعد على اليسار , كلهم راحوا للجهة اليسار إلا واحد, 
قالوا معقول ما بتخاف منها؟ 


قال: 

قالتلي روح على القهوه بس اذا تحركت من مكانك 

رح امسح فيك الارض

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مين ما بخاف من مرتو؟؟؟
> 
> رجال في المقهى قالهم واحد:
> 
> يلي بيخاف من زوجته يروح يقعد على اليسار , كلهم راحوا للجهة اليسار إلا واحد, 
> قالوا معقول ما بتخاف منها؟ 
> 
> 
> قال: 
> ...


 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اجتمعوا النساء من مختلف البلدان واتفقوا على أن لا يعملوا أي شئ في المنزل من خدمة الزوج والأولاد والترتيب والطبيخ والغسيل وغيرها من الأمور وفي اجتماعهم الثاني بدأت كل واحده منهم تحكي ما هي ردة فعل زوجها فقالت الفرنسية عندما أخبرت زوجي في اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً وفي اليوم الثاني لم أرى شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في اليوم الثالث وجدت زوجي يطبخ الأكل ويحضر الغداء ... وقالت الأمريكية عندما أخبرت زوجي في اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً وفي اليوم الثاني لم أرى شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في اليوم الثالث ذهب زوجي للسوبرماركت لشراء احتياجات المنزل .. وقالت الإيطالية عندما أخبرت زوجي في اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً وفي اليوم الثاني لم أرى شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في اليوم الثالث وجدت زوجي ينظف المنزل ويغسل الملابس ... وقالت ((أم علي )) عندما أخبرت زوجي في اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً وفي اليوم الثاني لم أرى شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في اليوم الثالث رأيت لكمة قوية في عيني اليمنى 



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ام علي مش رح تشوف شي بعد هيك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
باااااااااااااااا يخه 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> باااااااااااااااا يخه 
> [/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> اجتمعوا النساء من مختلف البلدان واتفقوا على أن لا يعملوا أي شئ في المنزل من خدمة الزوج والأولاد والترتيب والطبيخ والغسيل وغيرها من الأمور وفي اجتماعهم الثاني بدأت كل واحده منهم تحكي ما هي ردة فعل زوجها فقالت الفرنسية عندما أخبرت زوجي في اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً وفي اليوم الثاني لم أرى شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في اليوم الثالث وجدت زوجي يطبخ الأكل ويحضر الغداء ... وقالت الأمريكية عندما أخبرت زوجي في اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً وفي اليوم الثاني لم أرى شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في اليوم الثالث ذهب زوجي للسوبرماركت لشراء احتياجات المنزل .. وقالت الإيطالية عندما أخبرت زوجي في اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً وفي اليوم الثاني لم أرى شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في اليوم الثالث وجدت زوجي ينظف المنزل ويغسل الملابس ... وقالت ((أم علي )) عندما أخبرت زوجي في اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً وفي اليوم الثاني لم أرى شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في اليوم الثالث رأيت لكمة قوية في عيني اليمنى


قصدك لثالث يوم لحتى بلشت تشوف  :Bl (3):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مصرى وواحد لبنانى مراتتهم تاهوا فالمصرى بيقول لللبنانى انت مراتك لابسه ايه قالوا لابسه بادى ستومك و هوت شورت و نظارات شمسيه  و كعب اسود عالي  فقال: اللبناني للمصري وانت مراتك شو لابسه قال: المصري تنحرق مراتي تعالي ندور علي مراتك


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

حية شافوها بتبكي سالوها ليش بتبكي صارت تقولهم 4 سنين حب وبالاخر طلع بربيش مي

جمع أحدالحكماء أبناءه وأعطى أحدهم رمح وقال: اكسره ؟
فكسره
فأعطاه رمحين فكسرهما
فأعطاه حزمة فكسرها
فقال لأولاده: طالما معكم هالثور فلاخوف عليكم ..

اعلنوااا حظر التجول بالطفيلة طلعوااا كلهم يشوفوا شو السولافة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 



> مصرى وواحد لبنانى مراتتهم تاهوا فالمصرى بيقول لللبنانى انت مراتك لابسه ايه قالوا لابسه بادى ستومك و هوت شورت و نظارات شمسيه و كعب اسود عالي فقال: اللبناني للمصري وانت مراتك شو لابسه قال: المصري تنحرق مراتي تعالي ندور علي مراتك


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## mosa

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نغشة

ميرسييييييييييييييييي

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
هي مو نكته هي موقف تذكرته اليووم الصبح واضحكت كتير ... فيكم تحكوا من حركات الطفوله  :Db465236ff: 

مرة بابا وماما زعلوا من بعض وكان يوم جمعه .. مو زعله كبيره يعني احنا الحمد لله أسوء الحالات عنا بالبيت مستحيل توصل للضرب أو الصوت العالي مستحييييييييل .. :SnipeR (94): 
المهم ماما قاعده بالمطبخ ما بعرف شو بتعمل .. وبابا بغرفة التلفزيون بتابع الجزيرة
فأنا استنتجت ان الموضوع كبير وراح يؤدي للإنفصال والطلاق كون كل واحد منهم بجهه وما بيحكوا مع بعض :SnipeR (51): 
فقررت أعمل اجتماع لخواني بغرفتي وكان الهدف من الاجتماع . مو الصلحه بينهم لا ..  :Db465236ff: 
كان الهدف ان لما يطلقوا كل واحد فينا مع بين بدو يروح  :Db465236ff: .. واحكي لاخواني قرروا من هلا يلا .. كيف بدنا نقسم حالنا 
وصرنا نحسب مين بجيب أشياء زاكيه أكتر من التاني 
ومين ما ببهدل أكتر 
واحد من اخواني صار يبكي لأن مو عارف مين يختار وبحكيلي بدي إياهم التنين  :Eh S(2): 
وانا بصرخ بوجهوو... راح يطلقوا يطلقوا با أهبل يعني ما في اثنين  :Db465236ff: >>>الله أعلم بأي مسلسل كنت متأثرة وقتها  :Db465236ff: 
النغاشه وين .. احنا بنحسب وبنفكر وعاملين زحمة .. وماما وبابا حاطين هالشاي والمكسرات وبيتابعوا تلفزيون  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> هي مو نكته هي موقف تذكرته اليووم الصبح واضحكت كتير ... فيكم تحكوا من حركات الطفوله 
> 
> مرة بابا وماما زعلوا من بعض وكان يوم جمعه .. مو زعله كبيره يعني احنا الحمد لله أسوء الحالات عنا بالبيت مستحيل توصل للضرب أو الصوت العالي مستحييييييييل ..
> المهم ماما قاعده بالمطبخ ما بعرف شو بتعمل .. وبابا بغرفة التلفزيون بتابع الجزيرة
> فأنا استنتجت ان الموضوع كبير وراح يؤدي للإنفصال والطلاق كون كل واحد منهم بجهه وما بيحكوا مع بعض
> فقررت أعمل اجتماع لخواني بغرفتي وكان الهدف من الاجتماع . مو الصلحه بينهم لا .. 
> كان الهدف ان لما يطلقوا كل واحد فينا مع بين بدو يروح .. واحكي لاخواني قرروا من هلا يلا .. كيف بدنا نقسم حالنا 
> وصرنا نحسب مين بجيب أشياء زاكيه أكتر من التاني 
> ...


 


[align=center] 
ذكيه عين الله عليكي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

_ هبل البنات على بكير صاير عندك .. شوووووو هاذ_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

وبتحكوا عني شرير :Bl (14):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
هاد مو شر هاد اسمو حنيه زايده ... بدي أأمن على اخواني قبل وقوع الكارثة ويتشتتوا :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري



----------


## khaled aljonidee

مره واحد محششاردني تلاقى هو و ابن لادن

سأله المحشش:انت شو الي خرب عليك مخططاتك؟

رد بن لادن:أنا ما خرب علي غير حلف شمال الاطلسي

رد عليه المحشش: يا زلمه انت غشيم عن اهل اربد


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

دُعي أحد الدكاترة لإلقاء محاضرة في مركز للمدمنين عن أضرار الخمر أحضر معه حوضان زجاجيان : الأول فيه ماء ، والثاني فيه خمر ووضع دودة في الماء فسبحت ، ثم وضعها في الخمر فتحللت وذابت حينها نظر إلى المدمنين سائلاً: هل وصلت الرسالة؟؟ 
فكان الجواب:-نعم اللي في بطنه دود يشرب خمر عشان يطيب !!


واحد محشش بدخن سجارتين مع بعض سألوه ليش؟ قال: وحدة عني ووحدة عن صديقي المسجون... بعد فتره صار يدخن سجاره وحده قالوله:أكيد صاحبك طلع من السجن . . . قال : لأ أنا بطلت ادخن

----------


## ابو عوده

واحد محشش بدخن سجارتين مع بعض سألوه ليش؟ قال: وحدة عني ووحدة عن صديقي المسجون... بعد فتره صار يدخن سجاره وحده قالوله:أكيد صاحبك طلع من السجن . . . قال : لأ أنا بطلت ادخن[/QUOTE]
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*شلة حيوانات كانو ضايعين في الغابه وهم أسد ونمر وثعلب وذيب وفار*

*قال الذيب ياجماعه جعنا رد الثعلب* 

*شو رايكم ناكل أضعف واحد فينا ؟ عصب الفار وقال :*

*v*



*v*



*v*



*v*



*v*



*v*



*v*



*v*



*v*



*v*






*قسما بالله اللي بيلمس*



*الأسد بلعن امه*

*!!!!!*

----------


## anoucha

> *شلة حيوانات كانو ضايعين في الغابه وهم أسد ونمر وثعلب وذيب وفار*
> 
> 
> *قال الذيب ياجماعه جعنا رد الثعلب* 
> 
> 
> *شو رايكم ناكل أضعف واحد فينا ؟ عصب الفار وقال :*
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههه يخرب عقلاتك يا زعبي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *شلة حيوانات كانو ضايعين في الغابه وهم أسد ونمر وثعلب وذيب وفار*
> 
> 
> *قال الذيب ياجماعه جعنا رد الثعلب*  
> 
> *شو رايكم ناكل أضعف واحد فينا ؟ عصب الفار وقال :* 
> 
> *v* 
> 
> ...


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

قريه كلها هبايل

اتفقوا يشتروا تركتر(محراث للأرض)

و بالفعل اشتروه من اليابان

صاروا بدهم يحرث فيه

قالوا خلي خلف(المثقف فيهم) يطلع يشغله

طلع خلف على المحراث ما رضي يشتغل

حكى خلف جيبولي الكتالوج من اليابان

و بالفل جابو الكتالوج من اليابان و قرأه خلف و صار يحكي خلف انا فهمت

اجى خلف طلع على التركتر ما رضي يشتغل

صار يحكي خلف جيبوا خبير ياباني يشوف شو القصه

و اجى الخبير و ركب على التركتر و شغله و علم خلف كيف يشغله

اجى خلف طلع عالتركتر و ما قدر يشغله

بالاخر صار يحكي الخبير انا بدي اخذ خلف عاليابان و اعلمه اسرار المهنه

كيفت القريه انه خلف بده يسافر 

و بالفعل سافر خلف

بعد فتره اجى للقريه بريد من اليابان 

بيحكولهم فيه

بدنا نغلبكم يا سكان القريه ابعثولنا كتالوج خلف


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تيتو

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

> قريه كلها هبايل
> 
> اتفقوا يشتروا تركتر(محراث للأرض)
> 
> و بالفعل اشتروه من اليابان
> 
> صاروا بدهم يحرث فيه
> 
> قالوا خلي خلف(المثقف فيهم) يطلع يشغله
> ...


 


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

*وحده تشتكي لأبوها:تقوله يبه،، عيال الحارة يعاكسوني يقولون لي**" يا شَربَات**"**خبرك،، الأبو عصبي وغيوووووور**راح وهددهم وقالهم**:* *أذا عدتوها مره ثانيه والله للعن طوايفكم*اليوم الثاني مر عليهم الابو ومعه بنته*الشباب خافوا*قالالاول: *مـاء**
*قال الثاني *:**ســكر* 
قال الثالث: *فـــيمتو**قال ابوها: اذا**فيكم خير اخلطوهم*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> *وحده تشتكي لأبوها:تقوله يبه،، عيال الحارة يعاكسوني يقولون لي*
> 
> 
> *" يا شَربَات**"*
> 
> 
> *خبرك،، الأبو عصبي وغيوووووور*
> 
> 
> ...


 
هاي نكتة؟؟!!! :Icon15:  ...يعني نضحك؟؟؟!!! :Icon15: 















































































































































































































































































































































































































 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
أحمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــد :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

شر   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: بس والله حلوة

----------


## آلجوري

> بس والله حلوة


 
يسعده وما يبعده  :Icon31:

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

سوداني دقيق 


سوداني يقول لزوجته: 











خططي بالقلم على ضهري خطوط طوليه... 





قامت وخططت؟؟؟ 

قال: كمان خططي خطوط عرضيه... 

خطت؟؟؟؟؟ 

قال: ايش طلع... 

قالت: مربعات! 

قال: عديهم؟ 

عدت 24 

قال: رقميهم؟ 

قامت ورقمتهم! 

قال: شايفه المربع رقم تزعه (9) 



قالت: آآآآآه ! 




قالها: حكّيه

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


واحد طانط مرتو عم تولد بالمستشفى وعم تصرخ كتير من الوجع وهو واقف جنبها عم يضرب حالو ويقول: " أنا السبب... أنا السبب!!" 


================= 




طانطات استحواعلى حالهن وقرروا يطلعوا بمظاهرة احتجاج ضد إسرائيل قاموارفعوا لافتات مكتوب عليها: " تفو عليكي يا إسرائيل... عن جد عن جد ما بقى فينا نتحمل" 

================ 


واحد طانط أكل قتلة مرتبة من واحد قبضاي وشعر بإنو كرامتوانجرحت.


راح لمّ كل رفقاتو الطانطات وأخدهن معو لعند القبضاي وقرب منو بكل ثقة وقللو: 


شايف كل رفقاتي هدول؟




هدول كلهن كلهن زعلانين منك!




=====================


واحد طانط سأل رفيقو: 


توتو فيك تكسر هل البسكويتة بإيدك؟


طبعاً أكيد، شوف... 


حاول توتو يكسر البسكويتة بس ما قدر قام اتطلع برفيقو وقللو: 




يا غشاش ليش ما قلتلي إنها محشية؟؟؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

حشاش يقول لصاحبو

حلمت إننا صرنا فنانين!!

أنت فنان تشكيلي... 

وأنا فنان أشكيلك

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هايدي

عندي اكتر من نكتة بس انا هلا متزكره كم وحده
معروف عن السودانيين انهم شعب كسول مشان هيك بنكتوا على كسلهم 
مره واحد سوداني صابه شلل نصفي .. اكتشفه بعد اسبوع


ذهب رجل صعيدي مسيحي الى امير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه فقال له ... يا امير المؤمنين لقد انجبت امرأتي مولودا فماذا اسميه ؟؟ فقال اهو ولدا .. قال .. كلا يا امير المؤمنين .. قال .. اذن فهي بنت .. فأعجب الصعيدي بذكاء عمر فأسلم

شو الفرق بين الفيل والنمله
الفيل رجله بتنمل بس النمله رجلها ما بتفيل

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

صاحب محل دخلت عنده وحده حلوه وكل شوي تقول له : بكم هذا حجي بكم هذا حجي اخيرا طفش منها قال : شوفي انا ماحجيت لكني اخذت عمرة علشان كذا تـقـدري تـقــولي لي ياعــمــري


واحد يقول لصاحبه : انتهت على ايه الخناقة بينك و بين مراتك امبارح
رد عليه : هه - دا أنا والله خليتها تجي لغاية عندى و وتركع قدامى 
قال له يا سلام عليك راجل ونص - طيب - وبعدين و قالت لك ايه 
قال له : قالت لى : "اطلع لي من تحت السرير إن كنت راجل"


قال الأول للثاني : هل تؤيدني في الرأي بأن العازب يندم إذا لم يتزوج 
فأجاب الثاني : نعم .. العازب يندم مرة واحدة . ولكن المتزوج يندم طول العمر 


عندما يرد الرجل بإجابة صحيحة يقال عنه : مصيب ، وعند المرأة يقال عنها : (مصيبة )

عندما تدب الحياة في رجل يقال عنه : حي ، وعند المرأة يقال عنها: (حية )


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هايدي

> صاحب محل دخلت عنده وحده حلوه وكل شوي تقول له : بكم هذا حجي بكم هذا حجي اخيرا طفش منها قال : شوفي انا ماحجيت لكني اخذت عمرة علشان كذا تـقـدري تـقــولي لي ياعــمــري
> 
> 
> واحد يقول لصاحبه : انتهت على ايه الخناقة بينك و بين مراتك امبارح
> رد عليه : هه - دا أنا والله خليتها تجي لغاية عندى و وتركع قدامى 
> قال له يا سلام عليك راجل ونص - طيب - وبعدين و قالت لك ايه 
> قال له : قالت لى : "اطلع لي من تحت السرير إن كنت راجل"
> 
> 
> ...


ما بعرف بحسك حاقد عالبنات ... بتعرف نكتة بكرا النكد بكرا ؟؟ لازمتك وحده من هالنوع مشان تعرف انو الله حق  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مدير ونائبه تخفوا وسألوا موظف شو رأيك بالمدير ونائبه حكى : 



الاثنين زفت ... 



كشفوا عن وجوههم .. 



حكى 



والثلاثاء ملل 



والاربعاء تعب 



والخميس ارهاق 



والجمعة والسبت ما بصدق يخلصوا عشان بكون كثير مشتاق للمدير ونائبه 




 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هايدي

> مدير ونائبه تخفوا وسألوا موظف شو رأيك بالمدير ونائبه حكى : 
> 
> 
> 
> الاثنين زفت ... 
> 
> 
> 
> كشفوا عن وجوههم .. 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

واحد كان قاعد في قهوة, شاف جنازتين ماشين ورا بعض وفيهم أكتر من 300 واحد ماشيين في طابور. وكان قدام الجنازتين واحد ماشي بالكلب تاعه. فاستغرب و جاله الفضول انه يعرف ايه الموضوع.
فراح للراجل وسأله: 'أنا عارف انه وقت عصيب عشانك, بس أنا ما شفتش جنازة بالعدد الرهيب ده, ممكن أعرف جنازة مين دي؟'
فالراجل قاله:' أول تابوت فيه مراتي, كلبي هجم عليها و قتلها'
فسأله: 'طب والتاني'
فرد عليه: 'حماتي, كانت بتحاول تساعد مراتي, قام بردو الكلب بتاعي هجم عليها وقتلها'
فسكت الراجل شوية وقام سأله: 'ممكن أستلف الكلب بتاعك؟'
رد عليه وقاله: 'انضم للطابور


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

في يوم من الأيام *كان الأسد عامل عرس و عزم صحابو على حفلة عرسه* *وحضرت الأسود والنمور طوابير طوابير**تسلم على الأسد وتبارك له وتبوسه* *وإلا نط أرنب وقرّب على الأسد وصار يبوس فيه*

*"**مبروك يا أسد والله فرحتلك**"*

*الأسد بتطلع فيه نظرة وبسألو مين أنت*
*حكاله...ول، الله** يسامحك،*
*أنا صاحبك من ايام* *زمان**كنا نروح على رحلة الصيد سوا* *الأسد حكاله عفوا بس أنا ما بعرف أرانب >>**الأ**ر**نب ضحك ضحكة صغيرة وحكى للأسد* *أنا كنت بالزمنات اسد زيَّك* *بس...* *صار لي** سنة متجوز!!!*

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

> في يوم من الأيام *كان الأسد عامل عرس و عزم صحابو على حفلة عرسه* *وحضرت الأسود والنمور طوابير طوابير**تسلم على الأسد وتبارك له وتبوسه* *وإلا نط أرنب وقرّب على الأسد وصار يبوس فيه*
> 
> *"**مبروك يا أسد والله فرحتلك**"*
> 
> *الأسد بتطلع فيه نظرة وبسألو مين أنت*
> *حكاله...ول، الله** يسامحك،*
> *أنا صاحبك من ايام* *زمان**كنا نروح على رحلة الصيد سوا* *الأسد حكاله عفوا بس أنا ما بعرف أرانب >>**الأ**ر**نب ضحك ضحكة صغيرة وحكى للأسد* *أنا كنت بالزمنات اسد زيَّك* *بس...* *صار لي** سنة متجوز!!!*


 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

واحد سأل مصري ليه الشعب المصري بيحلفوا كتير؟ 
قال: طب والله العظيم دي اشاعه 
قسما بالله افترا..... 
والمصحف الشريف دول كدابين

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

:Db465236ff: 
حلوه منك .... 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## احلى بنت اردنيه

[align=center]واحد نذل تجوز


راح شهر العسل لوحده 



-----------------------


فيه نذل طرده أبوه من البيت 


عاد كتب على باب بيتهم 



' مقر تنظيم القاعدة '


------------------------


واحد نذل عنده تاكسي، طلق زوجته، 


راح ليوصلها لبيت ابوها 


شغّل العدّاد


------------------------


واحد نذل عيّنوه رئيس الشرطة، 


قام غير رقم الطوارئ من 900


إلى 09742806329577935


------------------------


حرامي ( نذل ) دخل بيت .. ما لقى شيء يسرقه ... 


اتصل على أمريكا 


و ترك السماعة مرفوعة !!!


------------------------


في نذل صوّر أبوه وهم يدفنوه ......... 


وكل يوم يحط الشريط لأمه !!


------------------------



نذل اتصل على إذاعة الراديو وطلب أغنية 


' بابا فين ' .... وأهداها للأيتام


----------------------------



نذل بنى مسجد شـاف الناس اللي يجونه كثير 


قـلـب الـمـسـجـد مـطـعـم


------------------------



واحد نذل قعد سنة يتحايل على حبيبته علشان تخرج معه ، ولما وافقت 


راح قال لابوها


-----------------------



نذل عينوه مدرّس بمدرسة معوَّقين، 


حط أول حصة ' قفز حواجز '


------------------------



نذل قطعتلو الدولة نصف راتبه تبرع للانتفاضة .. 


قام تبرع بالنص الثاني لإسرائيل[/align]

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> طفيلي كذب على مصري قاله بكره عازم الملك قله والنبي
> قال يمكن يجي معاه



هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة من الاخر

----------


## آلجوري

ترجمة بعض التعابير الأردنية

(الله يستر عليها) تقال بعد نهاية كل قصة تم فيها نشر غسيل جميع بنات الحارة وصديقات بنات الحارة 
(بدك الصحيح والا ابن عمه). مقدمة لكذبة من الحجم العائلي 
(شو بدك بطول السيرة) . جملة محشورة داخل قصة يزيد عدد كلماتها عن 100000000 كلمة 
(وماشفنالك إلا ..) ... يعني موسيقى تصويرية قوتها 7.9 على مقياس ريختر لقصة سخيفة  
(وما كذبت خبر ).عبارة لنفش العضلات وبداية لكذبة ورسم بطولات ما حصلت إلا بالخيال  
(انت لسا ما بتعرفني) .تقال عندما يشعر المتكلم انه تبهدل وانمسحت بكرامته الارض  
(إشتهيناك تكون معنا) . تقال لحرق أعصاب المستمع واذلال شعوره  
(لا تواخذني بهالكلمة) .مصطلح يهيؤك نفسيا لسماع مسبّة ولكن بطريقة مؤدبة  
(أنا والله مو فارئة معي) .تدل على اهتمام المتكلم حتى الموت بالموضوع  
(سيدي ما علينا). نهاية الحديث البايخ الذي كان يتكلم فيه على غيره بما لا يخصه  
(عيّن خير). بعبارة أخرى ....انسى الموضوع  
(لا يروح فكرك لبعيد) يعني طنّش عن كل البلاوي اللي خبرتك عليها 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هايدي

رأى ثعلب غراباً .. وبفمهِ قطعة من الجبن .. على غصنٍ من الشجرة .. فذهب الثعلب الى الغراب وقاله له .. أيها الغرابُ الجميل .. لقد سمعتُ ان صوتك جميل .. فهل غنيت لي .. فوضع الغراب قطعة الجبن تحت جناحِه وقال .......




طيب طير طير .. مفركني الغبي اللي بكتاب المطالعة 
 :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15): 

 :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43): 
 :SnipeR (73):  :Db465236ff:

----------

